# Sheffield care girls Part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne - Good luck for today hun, lots of lovely follies and lots of lovely Eggs.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well i had my ec today and managed to get 10 eggs which im really happy with, feeling a little bit sore at the moment but the pain wasn't as bad as i imagined. The clinic is gonna ring me between 9 and 10 in the morning to let me know how many have fertilised so fingers crossed.
Feeling a bit tired at the moment so i'll come back on later to do personals.

Love Leanne x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

big congrats leanne  with the 10 eggies my fingers r crossed for the fertilization good luck love caza


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ As I said in my text as so pleased for you. Hope they are doing their thing in the lab of love as we speak.

*Karen* ~ Enjoy your holiday.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Leanne - Fab news on the 10 eggies, will be doing the fertilization dance        , 


Linda - Scan Day tomorrow   bet you never thought it would come, all the best for tomorrow ... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that 6 out of my 10 eggs fertilised so fingers crossed they'll keep doing their thing today. All being well im in for et tomorrow at 3pm.

Sally - Let us know how your appointment goes today, good luck hun.

Speak to you all later.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F75%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">





















*Leanne* ~ so pleased for you.

*Sally* ~







hope you get on OK. Sure Dr Shaker will put you at ease.


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne - Fantastic news..  am sure they keep doing there thing today, and have divided lovely for your ET tomorrow... 

Sally - Hope your appt went well... 

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

Appt was fine & Mr Shaker was lovely just like you all said!
Can't start on next cycle because it will clash with the 2 weeks when they close, so will be day 21 of July cycle, which will actually be beginning of August for when I start down-regging.
This will be different compared to last cycle I did because was on an antagonistic regime (short protocal), so any advice / warning for how I might feel (eg side effects) will be appreciated!

Leanne - hope embryos are doing what they need to do!

Hope everyone else is OK

Sally
XX


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just a quick one! as Oliver is stirring.

Leanne - congratulations on 10 eggs, 6 fertilising and hope et goes well today.  Take it easy and enjoy the next 2 weeks.

Linda - good luck with scan today, hope that everything goes ok and that you see a very healthy hearbeat or too.

To everyone else, hope your are all ok.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Sorry I never get on any more but I am thinking of you!

Just nipped on today to Wish Scooby all the luck in the world for your scan!

Leanne excellent news on the 6 fertilized!

Love Rach


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just had a call from Care and my embies have been doing fine over night, i've got 4 4cells and 2 2cells, so 2 of the 4 cells are going back this afternoon and they're going to freeze 3, possibly 4 of my remaining embies(one of the 2 cells is a bit borderline at the mo). Im so relieved they've carried on going.

Good luck Scooby for your scan.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne - Fantastic news, roll on ET this afternoon... 

Linda - Hope the scan went well... 

Sally - Glad the appt went well and you now have a starting date for your treatment... 

Luv
Deb bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry girls but its not good news.  Went for the scan and they saw the pregnancy sac and the yoke but nothing inside it.  The nurse even went to get Dr Shaker to have a look and it would appear that it has not developed as neither of them could see anything.  This was a total shock and we didn't see this one coming.

We have taken the decision to stop the cyclogest and let nature take its course which should happen in the next 10 - 14 days.  I still feel pregnant at the moment and am hoping the nausea and sickness will stop soon   

We have talked to Dr Shaker at length and will cycle again in a few months we obviously just need to come to terms with and grieve for our loss.  We are gutted to say the least     

We have taken strength in the fact that I did get pregnant and it will work again, obviously this time was not meant to be.

Thanks for all your support.

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby hun, i am so sorry for you and Dave, i've been thinking of you all day. As you say, you know that you can get pregnant and i am hoping and praying that next time everything goes well for you. We're all here if you need to chat lovey.

I had my et today, 2 4 cells went back and another 4 embies have been frozen, so im officially on the 2ww.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Scooby,
So very sorry to see your news when i logged on (((((hugs)))))
We are here for you if you need us
Take care hun, love Piper x

Leeanne, Fab news that you have those 2 precious embies on board,
Wishing you loads of luck, hoping that the 2ww goes quickly for you.
love Piper x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Know I have been completely useless at posting recently but just wanted to pop on and say hi!

Love to you all


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Scooby, really sorry to hear what has happened. Its not fair. 
Thinking of you
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just thought I would update you on where we are.  This morning I made the decision that I couldn't continue for another 10-14 days feeling nauseaous 24 hours a day and now with added stress and therefore have phoned the EPU at Jimmys (didn't realise they don't have one at LGI) the nurse there was lovely and so understanding.

Anyway on Monday I am going to Jimmy's to have some medication and then back again on Wednesday for some more and that then should induce the miscarriage.  I will be kept in but hopefully not overnight but that depends on how quick it happens.  

Sorry if anyone finds this hard reading but I just wanted to let you all know as you have been such a huge support.

xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - im so devastated for you hun, i think i would do the same thing in your position. Thinking of you and Dave.

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Linda,
I can quite understand your decision (((hugs))))
Will be thinking of you tomorrow
Take care sweetie
love Piper


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Linda so sorry to hear your news and good luck.  we are all thinking of you and your DH.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

scooby so sorry to here your news hun thinking of u take care love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Linda 

Am so sorry to hear of your loss, and my heart goes out to you both, will be thinking of you today, and were all here if you need us...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Scooby
So so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you and Dh, look after each other
Love Rach


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi RachG*

I sent you a PM several days ago re ticker size...did you get it ? If not, please let me know & I'll resend it.

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin

Linda - Thinkin about you and Dh take care of yourselfs... 


Leanne - Hope you've got those feet up, and your dh is waiting on you every need.. , are you off work all this week, with the lovely day time tv..... 

Morning to everyone else hope your all doing ok.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Deb Bee - Hi hun, yeah im off work this week and ive been doing nothing but watching chat shows, Jeremy Kyle is my favourite(hes sooo sexy for a older man mmm). How are you doing chick, have you bought anything for the baby yet?

Scooby - Thinking of you hun  .

Karen - Hi hun, are you back from jollies yet, hope you had a really good time - is it today that you have your blood test to see if you can start stimming? Good luck hun.

Hi to everyone else too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies
Got back home at midnight last night and we had the most wonderful time thanks. We are both in love with Kefalonia and we want to go back to the same place (Lourdas) every year from now on. Went to appointment at 9.30 this morning and blood test results fine so I started stimming this evening and my first injection went fine. I had to inject on the plane last night which was a bit scary as there was turbulance! I have to go back to Care next Monday morning to start my check ups. 

Scooby - I am so sorry to hear your awful news, my heart sunk when I read your post, my thoughts are with you and your DH. 
Please look after yourselves and take it easy, I can't imagine what you are going through but please let us know if you need to talk xxxx  

Leanne -  Great news for you, best of luck for the 2ww

Lots of love to everyone else 
Karen
xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Karen

Sounds like you had a fab holiday, and look what wonderful weather you've come back to... ... Glad the appt went fine, and blood tests ok, stimming from last night how exciting glad the 1st injection went well  ... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Karen - Glad you enjoyed your holiday hun, wouldnt have liked having to inject on the plane though - that sounds a bit scary. Bet you can't wait for your scans next week - how much menopur have they put you on? They started me off on quite a low dose but ended up increasing it a bit.

Deb Bee - How you doing hun? Any more cravings?

Scooby - Thinking of you and Dave hun, hope you are ok.

Hello to Piper, Caza, Elliebabe, Rach, Sally, Puss and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi

i ha 2 embryos put back on mon.  one was 7 cells and one was 4 cells....

did silly pee test this aft and was a  

is it too early to tell ?  could the   turn to a  

or am i clutching at very thin straws?

mad with self for doing this...

hi to everyone else at sheffield..........  is there a support group set up?
ang xxxxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Ang,

Its still too early to test lovey, so try not to panic because that negative could easily turn into a positive. I had my et last friday, and my test date isnt until a week on sunday because they get you to test 18 days after ec so that your levels are high enough to show up on home pregnancy test, so don't worry hun. When is your test date? I bet its around the same time as mine.

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Ang,
It is way way too early , but what it does tell you is the hcg jab is now out of your system. So when you see a bfp appear in about 10 days time it will be a true positive 
I am a compulsive tester and tested everyday watching the hcg leave my system and then hoping and praying to see 2 lines!! It stsayed as a bfn for our first ivf, but i did get to see the 2 lines reappear on our 2nd ivf , i was incredibly blessed and was pg with twins and had really high hcg levels, using very very sensitive tests (not high street ones) i saw a line barely visible at 7 days, but nothing really visible till 11,12 days after et. If you can hold off testing as long as possible, the reason the clinic make you wait so long is that that is the day that you will get a true result.
Anyway, good luck! hope the 2ww goes quickly for you
Piper x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hi Ang, welcome, I don't blame you for testing but hang on in there a few more days if you can resist!   Good luck

Leanne, How are you doing? Test date a week on Sunday eh? I am so nervous for you! In answer to your question I am on 2 menopurs a day so 150 a day to start with. I felt some twinges in both sides today so maybe it is doing it's stuff already.
Yes Jeremy Kyle is so dominant isn't he and he always tells scumbags what he thinks of them - wouldn't go so far as calling him sexy - maybe it is your hormones  

Hi Piper,  how are you today? 

Deb Bee, yes look at the state of this weather! Apparently they are rescuing people by helicopter just up the road from me! I can't believe I was burning my face off in Greece this time last week 

Scooby, how are you doing today (stupid question sorry), I hope you are ok,  xxx 

Hi Sally, glad your appointment went well  xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are not rained in if you are in Sheffield, apparently they had the worst weather today

I go to Southampton on Monday afternoon, staying overnight and then going on a sailing thing on Tuesday - its called an ambassador day - me and my best friend at work both got nominated at the same time and there are approx 40 people we have never met from other offices going.
Hope I don't have to climb up in any crows nests or pull sails around! Did you all feel completely normal while stimming? I wonder if I should try and take it easy while I am there - I need to put my energy into making lots of chucky eggs, not pulling ropes and getting seasick 

Coming back on Tues evening but will be on the trains for 4-5 hours so will need to inject on the train this time - wonder what other forms of transport I can inject on - done planes, doing trains, maybe a moped next time!? 

Do you think it is ok to drink a couple of glasses of wine while stimming or would you keep teetotal? 
I have an Ascot day on Thursday where we all dress up and have ladies day in the pub and I fancy a drink - maybe it will be my last chance for a while (i hope) 

Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Well I've built my Ark in preperation for anymore rain.... , surely there can be no more left up there...  hope everyone had a good weekend if not wet.... it was our local gala, really should have put some wellies on instead of sandals was sinking in the bogs.... ,, needed a tow rope to get me out...  

Ang - Hi, welcome to the thread, as the others have said it really is tooo early for testing so hang on in there  and hide them pee sticks... 

Leanne - OMG a week on sunday...  bet the 2 ww is dragging for you... never mind more jeremy kyle for you... 

Linda - Thinking of you...

Karen - Hope the sailing went well, and you weren't seasick, my those needles will travel, plane and train wonder where next... ,, You could always ask Care about havin a couple of drinks but personally I wouldn't... 

Hi to Piper, Puss, Rach, Elliebabe, Caza, Sally and anybody else I've missed..  supposed to be working  

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well back to work for me today so its taken my mind off this 2ww a bit - in fact work stressed me so much today that ive not really thought about being on 2ww until ive got home and relaxed. However now my (.)(.)'s have started to hurt and my legs are really achey which normally happens just before my AF is due so now im scared im not gonna make it to sunday.

Deb Bee - Hiya hun, aww bless you getting all wet at the gala, what a weekend eh? How are you doing hun.

Karen - Is the stimming still going well? I started on 150ui too and then they upped my dose after my first blood test. Hope you enjoy your trip.

Scooby - Thinking of you hun.

A big hello to Sally, Piper, Ang, Rach, Caza, Puss, Elliebabe and anyone else i've missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin Everyone... 

Hope everyone is ok this morning at least we have abit of   here probably won't last though.....

Leanne - Hows work going, not long now till test Day ... 

Karen - Hows stimming going... 

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok  

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for being AWOL for soooo long but there have been a few circumstances which meant I didn't have the time or the energy to post. I haven't read back as there's so much to catch up on but I promise I will  

Holly's fine and coming on in leaps and bounds. She's super chatty and very funny   The situation with her tummy button is still ongoing. We had an appointment with a specialist who has referred her to the Children's Hospital for a proper investigation via a probe  

My DH was on Look North the last Friday night because of the floods. We were taking my brother to the airport and as we got to Meadowhall we went through a 'puddle' and ended up with the car up to it's windscreen in water   Luckily we all got out safely and Holly giggled as she thought it was all quite funny   Our car is a write off though!!! I keep playing the clip of her daddy to her (Oh the joys of Sky +) and she waves her arms about shouting. DH is becoming impossible to live with now that he's a D List celebrity  

Anyway, I'll attempt personals once I've read back.

Love to you all  

Michelle xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Michelle - Wow, i saw that look north - its a small world isnt it.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG Michelle - fame at last eh! that sounds super scary 

Stimming is going fine, they put me up to 3 vials on Monday after the first blood test, I went this morning for a scan and blood test and they are keeping me on 3 vials. I had 11 follies, 5 on one side and 6 on the other. She said they had lots of growing to do still. Biggest couple were 12mm and smallest were 6mm, nurse said she wasn't sure if the smallest ones will grow any more, will have to wait and see on Friday. My lining was 9mm.

Anybody know if all this sounds ok? 

Sailing was brill. We had to sail yachts from Southampton to the Isle of Wight, I never thought I would do anything like that but it was really exciting. Had to steer in force 7 winds and the boat was tipped right on its side all the way. Ached like mad this morning. Hotel was lovely too. Did my jabs in the disabled toilets at Waterloo station in the end.

Leanne - fingers crossed for you, not long now, hang in there xxx 

Deb Bee - hi how are you? what are you up to this week?

Hi to Sally, Scooby,  Piper, Ang, Rach, Caza, Puss, Elliebabe and anyone I have missed

Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning  

Michelle - OMG a little puddle...  ... glad your all ok though, a D list celeb everyone has to start somewhere... , can't believe Hollys problem is on going whats the hold up....  sounds like shes a little smiler ... 

Karen - Those follies sound fantastic, will all have grown by tomorrow, thats a really good amount, bet your well chuffed... , everything looks on track, roll on EC for you.... Jabbin in the toilets   can you imagine if anyone saw you they'd think you were an addict... 

Leanne - Not long now hun, how are you feeling... , bet its taken your mind of things abit being at work...

Me am ok, apart from trying to find things that fit, and that I can sit in all day at work without being cut in to.... , defo think I need a bigger bra.... ...; Jordan here I  come... 

Hi Piper, Puss, Rach, Elliebabe, Linda, Caza, Sally and anyone else I've missed roll on the weekend..... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

BFN for me today     . AF started this morning, i did a test which was negative so totally gutted now. My heads killing because ive just been crying all day at work, then cried even more when i got home and saw DH crying as well, hes blaming himself and hes absolutely devastated.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne 

Am so sorry hun, thinking of you and your DH, know how devastated you'll be feeling my thoughts are with you both.. 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Leanne,
So very sorry to hear your news, sending you and dh huge ((((hugs)))))
Thinking of you both, we're here for you if you want to chat.
Piper x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Leanne

Sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you and DH, hope you are both ok and we are all here if you need to chat.

xxx
Elliebabe


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh no Leanne I am so sorry    xxxxx

Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thankyou so much for all your kind messages, i really appreciate it. Managed to only cry for half the day today so thats an improvement, feeling quite numb today actually. We've got an appointment at CARE on friday to discuss when we'll use our frosties, i was advised to wait 3 months but id rather only wait 2 because we start to get busy at work for christmas about end of September - do you think they'll let me do it in 2 months?
Going to watch DH racing at weekend so camping there tomorrow night, ive never been camping before so it'll be a little adventure - hopefully it'll take my mind off things for a bit.

Karen - Good luck for ec hun, really hope it works for you.

Scooby - Thinking of you hun.

A big hello to Deb Bee, Piper, Elliebabe, Puss, Rach, Michelle, Sally and anyone else i've missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls sorry i have not been around been so busy chasing these two around and getting ready for our holiday. leanne so sorry all my thoughts are with u and dh love caza big hi to every one


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone 
Well my EC is this Tues morning. I have to do my trigger on Sun night. The nurse said to just jab in my leg as normal but the box says it is supposed to be an intramuscular injection so hope it is ok.  Did you all do it in your thigh as normal?

I have 12 follies when they checked yesterday, biggest is 17mm and smallest is 9mm but most are 12mm so hope everything is ok!

Love Karen


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Karen,
Just a normal jab in the leg for the hcg! Good luck tomorrow and then for EC, hope you have lots of lovely eggs in all those follies.
Hi Leanne,
Glad you are looking forward, I found that the best way to get through my bfn. Sheffield are fairly strict making your body rest between cycles, they let me count the af of my bfn as 1, so if you do the same then you would need one more and then start a fet on day 1 of the next af (august?). Good luck with your review, hope you get some positive news for your next cycle.
Caza, good to hear from you - where are you off on holiday?
Michelle, good to heasr from you too, although sorry to hear that poor Holly is having a hard time.
Debbee, how's your bump doing? Not long now til the 20wk scan babe - wow nearly half way there!!
love to everyone else
Piper x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

karen good luck with ec piper r your two walking yet deb and puss how r u both i am going to alcudia dreading the flight big hi to every one i have missed love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Just a quickie as I'm at work, pooter at home is dead at the mo, have my bro looking at it for me..... really   drives me mad when its not working right....

Karen - Good Luck with EC tomorrow will be thinking about you, am sure they'll be lots of lovely eggies in them follies.... ... Injecting in the leg is fine thats what I did...  Let us know how you get on....

Hi to everyone else will pop on when I'm less busy...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi all

well i am well and truely pregnant!  



cant believe it....

had 2nd blood test today to check hormone levels are rising and yes they are......

am so happy and so excitied.

Partner wont let me do anything!!!  
he is so so lovely

Good luck to all of you out there.... im sending lots of     to you

Ang
xx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hello everyone,

hope you dont mind me joining you here...

have just been put on list for first consultation in sheffield for the 13 august so its nice to know i can get someone to talk to with experience from the place.would just like to know how the service is and also how the staff are.dh and i went for an opening evening in care manchester but we couldnt book an appointment coz waiting list was longer than sheffield.

short introduction: dh had vasectomy 7 years ago, had it reversed in november last year but it wasnt successful unfortunately..dint really want to waste much more time so thats why we decided to go on to our plan b really soon. wanted to wait abit longer to get somethings out of the way so that we can only concentrate on tx alone but dh cant cope with waiting and all the stress. so we are here now.

its good to read all your posts and to know that we can be together in this rollercoster even when it feels like we are the only ones going through it. this message board has really helped us get loads of info and also helped us go through some pretty awful tough times.

so, will be updating you all on how we are doing and to everyone here, i wish you all the best and pray that we all get our positive results one day.

babylove xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All
Oh I am so worried about my EC tomorrow - not so much the procedure now - more worried just to see if we get any eggs and then any fertilized and then the 2WW - It's all here now and I don't know how I will cope if anything goes wrong.

Welcome babylove - good luck with your appointment, they are lovely at Care and will make you feel at ease straight away 

Congratulations Ang - Brilliant news! 

Hi Leanne - hope you are ok xxx 

Thanks everyone for your best wishes - I'll let you know how it goes

Anyway I am just going to have a carb-fest, pop my tamazepan (sp?) and go to bed so speak to you all when I recover! 

Hi to everyone I have missed
Lots of love
Karen


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all,
Karen, best of luck for tomorrow   lots of positive thinking hun, you will be fine, lots of lovely eggs, you will be telling us all this time tomorrow! Just take each step at a time and you'll be ok 
Ang, congratulations hun -    
Debbee, poor you with no pooter, have pm'd you!
Leeanne, hope you're ok hun, not long til Friday and your review.
Babylove, welcome to the thread, hope you'll find lots of support here! In my opinion you've definitely picked the right clinic, the staff at sheffield are brilliant and as you can see, my 2nd ivf worked for me and i'm now a very proud mummy. If you want to know anything, just ask - i'm sure someone will be able to help.
love to everyone else
Piper x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to say good luck to Karen for ec today - hope you get there ok with these floods, i'll be thinking of you.

Ang1 - Congrats on your      .

Babylove - The staff at Care are lovely, you'll be fine there.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish Karen best of luck for ec, you won't need it, you will be find, just relax and think of all the lovely eggies.

Ang1 - congratulations on your BFP, good luck with a healthy pregnancy.

Babylove - welcome to the thread, as you can see we are all at different stages but all have been to Care, they are brilliant there and the staff will make you welcome.  Are you seeing Dr Shaker, he is lovely.

Deb-bee - sorry to hear about pooter.  Get back soon, we need to hear about 20 week scan.

Michelle - glad to hear your back, and that Holly is doing well.

Leanne - hope you and DH are ok.

Linda - thinking of you and DH, hope your ok.

Caza - have a great holiday, let us know how you get on with 3, we are going away in September.

Anyone I have missed, xxxxxx

Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone
I'll send a longer msg tomorrow but just to let you know they got 8 eggies and are ringing us in the morning to tell us how many fertilize and then hopefully we will have a couple to go back in on Friday. 
Take care everyone and thanks for your support and well wishes 
Love Karen


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Karen, 
That is fantastic news 
Sending you lots of fertilisation vibes for tomorrow  , let us know how they do.
Make sure you rest up so you're in tip top shape for et  
Hope tomorrow is as lucky for you as it was for me... J & M celebrate being a number!!
love to everyone else
Piper xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Great news Karen! Take it easy now ready for ET

Leanne - hope you are feeling better. How was the camping?

Babylove - welcome and hope you find this useful. I am relatively new - waiting to start d/regging in August hopefully. 

Hope everyone else is OK & surviving the floods.

Sally
X


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Congrats hun on getting 8 eggs, thats fab news. Ive got my fingers crossed that they all fertilise for you overnight.

Sally - The camping was ok thanks, DH pitched the tent on a hill though so i was sliding into the edge of the tent all night. Ground was lumpy too so its set my dodgy hip off hurting.

Thanks to everyone for all the kind messages over the last week since i got my bfn - still feeling completely devastated and not a single days gone by that i havent been in tears, had to come home from work yesterday because i couldnt face any customers. DH is going to take me away somewhere this weekend though so hopefully i'll feel a bit better and a bit more refreshed after that - only thing is i cant decide where to go - any suggestions, preferably somewhere in the UK but not Edinburgh as were off there in August.
A big hello to Scooby, Deb Bee, Piper, Elliebabe, Caza, Rach, Puss, Babylove and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi

       to Jack and Marysa on your 1st Birthday.

Have a great day.


Karen - hope you get 100% fertilisation.

Anyone else - take care.

Puss - hope your not too wet.

xxxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver xxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Yipppeeeeeeee   

    Jack 1 Today  ......            Marysa 1 Today......



Hope you have a fab day, sending you both lots of love and kisses x x x x x x

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning All
Good news for us, 6 out of the 8 eggies have fertilized! it is so nice to think me and DH have made mini babies together. 

My boy cat Anubis had just spilt the third glass of orange squash of the day and I was on my hands and knees cleaning it up (I am trying to drink lots but if I put the glass down he puts his leg in it and knocks it over as he thinks its a game!) when the embryologist called, I sprang up too fast and then limped to the phone cos my ovary was killing! But got over it when I heard the good news. 

Embryologist is calling back tomorrow to tell me how they are doing and the time for the ET which will be on Friday. 
Grow and divide my little pretties!!!  

Piper - Happy Birthday to gorgeous Jack and Marysa!     

OMG I just found a thick black hair trying to grow on my chest! what have these drugs done to me  lol 

Hi Elliebabe, Deb Bee, Sally, Babylove, Ang, Puss, Caza and anyone else I have missed, hope you are all well. 

Special hi to Leanne, hope you feel better soon and also hope you have a nice weekend away pampering yourselves and being romantic, Suggestions - I love Whitby and also Cartmel in lake district. xxx 

Speak to you all soon
Love Karen


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

karen, congrats on your fertilization and hope everything will go well with et..wishing you all the best for a bfp....

elliebabe...yes i am seeing dr shaker...i cant wait for asugust...it seems so long but i know it will be here in no time..

piper, happy birthday to jack and merrisa...hope they have a lovely one.

hi to piper, levin, leanne and everyone else i may have missed
babylove  xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Congrats on 6 eggs fertilising hun, thats the same as i got and all of them went on to divide so i hope its the same for you. Thanks for the suggestions for where we should go at the weekend. I thought of the lake district but the weathers gonna be pooey so may go there another time. Jameys friend suggested Warwick so think were gonna go there.

Piper -   to Jack and Marysa, i hope they have a lovely day.

Hello to everyone else too, gotta dash now, off to see Captivity at the cinema. Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

well done karen on the 6 eggies jack and marysa big big







welcome baby love ang1







any way big hi to any one i have missed piper are they having a cake each or have u had a special one made for both of them love caza


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Karen - Fab news on the 6 eggs, am sure they'll all be dividing nicely..... roll on ET... ... Black hairy chest I like it.... 

Leanne - Sounds like the camping was fun... I Hope you get somewhere really nice this weekend and have some quality time together you deserve it ... ... 

Sally - August is only round the corner for your treatment... ,, may have had some Sun by then tooo... 

Babylove - Hi welcome to the thread  , everyones great on here you'll find out all you need to know... 

Caza - Have you been away.....  or am I losing my mind.... don't answer that... 

Piper - Have pm'd you I think.... 

Hi to Rach, Puss, Elliebabe, Ang, gosh brain has gone now, and everyone else I've missed ...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just an update from me 
All our 6 embies have divided: 2 are 4 cells, 2 are 3 cells and 2 are 2 cells. 
They still have until tomorrow afternoon to divide a bit more as well. 
Embryologist said they are ideally looking for them to be 5 to 8 cells by tomorrow and she will ring me in the morning.
Ooooh  so far so good 
Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen - Aww thats great news about your embies hun, im sure they'll carry on dividing overnight and sounds like you could get some frosties too. Im at Care tomorrow for review appointment but will probably miss you cos im there in the morning. Good luck hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Leanne
Just a quick note to say hope your review appointment goes ok this morning and I'm sure you have excellent chances for your next go
Karen
xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin...

Karen - ET Day yippeee    let us know how you get on, and then get those feet up,, sofa is calling.... 

Leanne - Hope your appt goes ok with Dr shaker this morning, and you get some info on your next treatment cycle... 

Well its raining again so get building those arks girls, or get out your dingys for this weekend RAIN RAIN RAIN all weekend.....

Hi to everyone else... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning again all 

Embryologist called at 9, I have 2 x grade 2 embies to go back in, 1 is 8 cells and 1 is 6 cells. So that is brilliant news.

However I can't stop crying because the other 4 embies are not suitable for freezing so we have no frosties. I can't help thinking of them being left to perish.  There are 3 x grade 3 ones which are 5 and 6 cells and 1 x grade 2 that is only 4 cells so was a bit slow to divide. 

I did think about insisting they freeze them anyway but spoke to DH and we agreed to follow their advice and let them go.  
It would only mean more heartache if they didn't survive the freeze or the thaw. 

Anyway I suppose I have to grieve for my poor lost little fellas this morning and then put all my hopes into my 2 lovely embies that I should get on board at 2 o'clock today.

Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - How did et go hun, those 2 embies sound lovely - i hope they're getting nice and snuggly now.
I can totally understand you being upset about your other embies, i think you did the right thing taking  their advice though because it would only be more heartache if you decided to go for FET and they didnt survive the thaw. Were having FET in a couple of months and thats my biggest fear - although the nurse we saw said they are very, very strict about which embies they freeze and they will only freeze really good ones to reduce the chance of none surviving.
Anyway, i hope you're getting loads of rest and your DH is waiting on you hand and foot. Ive got my fingers crossed that this is a bfp for you.

I went to Care today for my review appointment and im feeling much more positive now. The nurse said i can start my FET at the end of August, and im totally surprised by how much quicker and easier FET is, no injections or anything - just pills and pessaries. I know the chances of FET working arent very high but at least i feel like ive got something to aim for now and if it doesnt work i'll have a fresh cycle after christmas. Have any of you girls on here had FET? Just wondered if the massive amount of pessaries i have to have will have any nasty side effects.

Anyway, sorry for just talking about myself, i promise i'll do personals after the weekend when i get back from my weekend away, hope you all have lovely weekends.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just thought I would show you the pics of our 2 embies which are now on board. 
They are called Symbiote and Bogof (Buy one get one free). Hang on my little princes/princesses!

Leanne - glad you feel better now after your appointment, have a lovely weekend away.

Deb Bee - Yes I am taking it easy thanks, my DH bought me some beautiful flowers and some chocs on the way home and has made me a steak for tea.

Piper - How did 1st birthday go? Hope you all had a great time. 

Hi Elliebabe, Puss, Sally, Ang, Babylove, anyone else I have missed, have a nice weekend (in spite of the rain) 

Please keep your fingers crossed for me
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Not had a very good few days - feeling quite low actually. Someone at work has announced they are having a baby and that is now what EVERYONE is talking about. Work was my escape from all of this....not now though! Yes i am happy for them, but strange how your mind can play games with you and make you just want to cry ALL of the time.

Karen - embies look great! Hope they are doing what they need to do 

Leanne - enjoy your weekened away & glad you can do FET so quickly

Deb Bee - Yes August is not that far away.....Just want to start again so i am doing something.  

Hi to everyone else.
Going away this weekend so might not be back on until Mon / Tue

Sally
X


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw Sally I know exactly how you feel. It's poo isn't it.

A lady at my work just announced she is pg with her 2nd child last week and she sits next to me on Wednesdays. Of course she got pg as soon as she tried to.  
She tends to sneer at me sometimes because we are the same age and she thinks I am too busy with my career to start a family (yeh right what career!? lol). 
She doesn't know anything about us trying or IVF as she is such a blabbergob.
She is still smoking and everyone is giving her loads of attention, I feel like crying as 5 babies have been born at work in the 2.5 years since we started trying and it is only a small office. 
She also stuffs her face with lardy food because she can now, and then has the cheek to ask me if I have put weight on (no - my belly is just the size of a beachball as I have 12 massive follies in there!) - I just tell her I am having a few weeks off the diet.
It's just not fair is it 
We will just have to look forward to our turn
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would pop in and say hi 

Karen ~ Hope your taking it easy 

Hi to everyone else will catch up and done some personals soon.

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 


Leanne - Glad the appt went well and you are feeling more positive,  gosh Augiust is just around the corner....  ,, maybe the same time as Sallys .... pessaries how many you got to have... 


Sally - Thats always the way at work, know how it feels pretty ****ty, but you will get there, ignore the lardy, smokey woman.... , you are pleased for them, but it does hurt to... hope you feel brighter soon.... 


Karen - Glad the embies are snuggled up on board, what a Dh flowers, choccies and steak, very well trained... .. get those feet up and take it easy lots of daytime tv.... 

Piper - Hope the Birthday party went ok, and you all had a fab time.... 

Puss - Hows the bump coming along, times ticking on..... 

Elliebabe - Hows you and Oliver....  

Rach - Any updates on Euan and Imogen....  

Well girls hi to everyone else, here we are back at work again... , don't the weekends go ttoooooooo Fast.... ... have a great day....

luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all,
A hectic few days here!
Karen, sounds like you have a couple of good embies there, sending you lots of    . Are you working during the 2ww or being a lady of leisure??
Debbee, Hope you're not wading thru any puddles lately. Good luck for your scan on wednesday - hope you get a lovely pic of junior! Will you be doing the 4d thing?
Leanne, good to know that you have a date to aim for now  The pessaries you have are almost the same as ones i took for my ivf, i had no side effects apart from originally we were told to take utrogestan orally. Felt rubbish so used them the other way and they were fine  Good luck for august!
Sally, sounds like you need some ((hugs)). As soon as i started ttc, the world and his wife were pg or had babies . As we started our 1st ivf, my db announced that they were pg (out of the blue, not trying etc), i got a bfn on that cycle and then had to go to their wedding with everyone talking about the pregnancy. So i know exactly how you feel. Sending lots of luck and   for when you start in august.
love to elliebabe, caza (yes i made 2 cakes  !!!!!!), babylove, puss, rach etc 
from a very exhausted Piper x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Hope you're getting loads of rest hun and that those embies are all snuggled up now. Hope you're not too bored, i was climbing the walls on my 2ww.

Sally - Aww bless you hun, i know how you feel, everywhere i turn there seems to be pregnant woman at the moment. Last year a lady i worked with became pregnant, i was happy for her but when she had a scan and found out it was a boy her attitude was disgusting - she didnt want a boy as she already had one, and right up until she had the baby she did nothing but whinge about how depressed she was that it was a boy, she constantly felt the need to whinge to me even though she knows my situation - i cant stand ungrateful people like that when there are people like us desperate to be in their position. Good luck for august hun - not long now.

Deb Bee - How are you doing hun? I will have to take 4 pessaries a day  , as well as 3 HRT tablets - dont know how im gonna remember to take them all - remembering to have 1 pessarie was bad enough, 4 seems like an awful lot but i wont complain if theres a chance of it working.

Piper - Thanks for answering my question about side effects of the pessaries, i'll be on Utrogestan as well as cyclogest, i didnt have too many problems on the cyclogest last time so hoping it'll be the same when i start the FET. Bless you being exhausted, did you all have a good time on their birthday.

Scooby - Hiya hun, how are you doing?

A big hello to Puss, Caza, Elliebabe, Rach, Babylove and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Karen, Deb Bee, Piper - thank-you.....your words of wisdom cheered me up!
Feeling better about things & just trying to concentrate on me and what we are trying to do.
I think i forget that other people don't know about this HUGE thing going on in our lives so when people say things that get to me i sometimes take it as a personal insult! And then its just a viscious circle - but for now feeling OK!

Got nurse counselling session in a couple of weeks & then due to start on next cycle. Will mean down-reg will start approx 1st week of August and then ec/et will be around 1st week of Sept hopefully. Got stuff planned for next few w/ends so hopefully it will not seem too long until we actually start.

Leanne - you OK? Do you know when in August you can do FET? Just read your post as i was checking this before posting! Thanks - it does seem that there are pregnant people and babies everywhere!!! Its shocking that the person you work with was like that.......ESPECIALLY if she knew of your situation - unbelivable, it makes me VERY cross! Well, hopefully we will both be lucky in Aug / Sept!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all OK 

Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Sally,

I'll be starting FET around 21st ish of August (if AF doesnt mess me about), but as FET is a much quicker process than IVF i could be having et around beginning of September like you - you never know we might be on 2ww together, that would be great cos we'll both know what each other are going through. I've got my fingers firmly crossed that it works for both of us.
I no longer really talk to the lady who was ungrateful about having a boy, i was just really disgusted by her attitude and cant stand talking to her anymore.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi All
Hope you are all ok.  I've had a bit of a cry on the way home from work as the pg lady sits next to me on Wednesdays (as my good mate doesn't work on Weds so she covers for her)and it has been pure hell today...she doesn't know about my situation so I can't blame her but she has moaned about her pregnancy all day. At one point I said it is worth it surely to have a healthy baby (to shut her up) and she said no its not and she hopes I never have to go through it (morning sickness) because it is so horrible.  Stupid moo.

Oh yes in answer to your question I went back to work on Monday (after ET on Fri), I only work in an office and the park and ride bus stops right outside so I have still been taking it easy, and the week is going a bit slower than normal but keeping my mind off things (unless I am sat next to that moaning bat), I also have an assignment to do this week so evenings also busy and I am studying in bed at 8pm every night with my lovely cyclogest pessary! 

Leanne
Don't blame you for not talking to that ungrateful lady, she sounds like my colleague. 
Not long for you to wait.

Sally 
Glad you are feeling better, have a vent on here with me anytime, not long at all for you either. 

Scooby 
Hi hun, hope you are ok, what are you up to? 

Deb Bee, Piper, hi girls 
How are you doing this week?

Love to Puss, Elliebabe, Caza, Rachel, Babylove + anyone I have missed xxx 

Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All... 

Had my 20 week scan yesterday it was fabulous, think beanie will be an acrobat, was jumping about, every time scan got a good picture beanie was off wriggling around.... .. checked for all the usual anomolies and said everything was fine... ..  have got another couple of scan pictures, still can't quite believe it though, that I'm having a baby....  


Karen - Think the woman at work needs a good slap, how ungrateful can you be... , just try to switch off from her when she sits at the side of you... The lovely cyclogest pessaries oh what fun.... 


Leanne - OMG how many ungrateful women can there be... , ... especially when she knows your situation... makes my blood boil...  August just round the corner hun  ... 4 pessaries lovely... 


Sally - Glad your feeling better, another August treatment  , bet you can't wait to get started.. sounds like you've got lots of things happening so time will fly by.... 


Linda - How you doing  


Hi to Piper, Puss, Rach, Elliebabe, Caza and everyone else.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning 

Just a right quickie     as at work  

Just wanted to say  will try and pop on later when I get home but need to get packed as off to Centre Parcs this weekend  

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Karen - Sorry to hear that stupid woman upset you at work - some people just don't appreciate what they've got - i would be more than happy to have morning sickness and aches and pains. Hope your 2ww is flying by for you, ive got my fingers crossed for a bfp for you.

Deb Bee - So glad your scan went well hun, can't believe you're 20 weeks already, thats flying isnt it. Glad the bubba was bouncing around a lot.

Scooby - Hiya hun, how are you doing? Ive seen on the Yorkie girls thread that you're off away at the weekend - hope you have a great time.

A big hello to Sally, Piper, Puss, Elliebabe, Caza, Babylove, Rach and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









*Karen* ~ Some people can be so insensitive 

*Deb Bee* ~ So glad your scan went well, can you feel it moving now? I guess its starting to feel real now 

*Leanne* ~ How's you? You off camping again this weekend or not?

*Puss* ~ Where are you? You can't have long left to go now 

Love and hugs to everyone

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning all
Well all being well I will be testing this time next week --- aarrgghh!  I think early to middle of this coming week will be my danger zone - stay away AF - I have already started the knicker checking. No way of knowing if I have any symptoms with this cyclogest taking over me. No temptations to test yet, my DH has hid my test   at my request and I don't have any other tests in the house.

Deb Bee - Brilliant news on the scan, little acrobat wriggling and jiggling! how cute 

Scooby - Hope you are having a nice weekend away

Leanne - What are you going to do to keep yourself busy with your couple of months wait? (it will fly by - once this slowest 2 weeks ever finishes  ) 

Sally - Can't be long until your nurse appointment 

Hi Piper, Caza, Elliebabe, Rach, Puss, Babylove

My in laws are visiting from Scotland today and are taking us out for lunch so I had better pull myself together and get ready soon or they will catch me in my dressing gown with a crows nest on my head! 

Have a nice weekend 
Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All..  

Yet again the weekend is nearly over aarrrghhhh, but at least the weather wasn't to bad, not to much rain.... , managed to at least cut the grass..


Karen - Not long now.. , am sending lots of    thoughts your way.. glad your holding out till test day..    Hope you managed to sort the birds nest out in time for the in laws   and had a great lunch..


Linda - Centre Parcs hope you've had a fab weekend, and got plenty of relaxing in... 


Puss - Hows it going matey,  


Hi leanne, sally, piper, rach. caza and the rest of you gals....  hope you've all had a great weekend...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dear leanne

just registered today, read your notes and was so gutted for you. ive had an ectopic and a miscarriage (in a 6 mnth period) it was 2 years ago now, i know how painful it is inside for you

i'm in sheffield, waiting ivf treatment at Jessops

sending lots of hugs your way

xxxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Avon Queen,

Thankyou for your message, im so, so sorry to hear what you've been through hun. I really hope that your treatment works for you, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you - sending you loads of big hugs too  .

Karen - Hope you are doing ok hun, hope this week goes really quick for you.

Scooby - Hiya hun, hope you had a lovely time at centre parcs.

Deb Bee - How are you doing chick? Should you be cutting the grass in your condition - id get DH to do it if i were you.

Hello to Piper, Puss, Caza, Elliebabe, Rach, Babylove and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Only Me  

Just popping on to say had a good weekend but come back with a cold  

Have been some complications and am back at the hospital on Wednesday as I am still showing pg  

Karen ~ You still taking it easy?  

Am still thinking of you all, sorry I have been rubbish at keeping in touch.

Love to you all.

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Yes I am still hanging on, taking it easy, feel so pre menstrual - spots and everything- just waiting for the pains to start - please stay away AF - 4 days until I can test - I am in the danger zone! 

Hi Scooby 
You have not been rubbish at keeping in touch, I'm sure we all understand if you need to step back for a bit with what you are going through xxx

Hi everyone else, thanks for your pos vibes and well wishe, I must go to bed now as cyclogest is calling...
Will send better messages tomorrow

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks *Karen*  ~ Do you always get spots when AF is due? I am praying that she stays away for you.     here's a little sprinkling for you       

Well my cold is now in full flow so feeling right sorry for myself, to make it worse DH is getting it but he has got the achy joints so not good 

Will be back later to do some personals (I promise)

xxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All...  

Think colds are doing the rounds, its this weather one minute clothes on then next off again...  

Linda - Glad you enjoyed your weekend away, will be thinkin about you today for your Hospital appt, your not rubbish at keeping in touch with all your going through, look after yourself....


Karen - Not long now, sending you lots of    vibes and   , keep up the cyclogest.... 


Leanne - How you doing... , been up to anything, how you feeling....

Well better get something done will catch you all later, hi to everyone, Puss, rach, piper, caza. babylove and everyone else .... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Sorry I've not posted in ages but I've been keeping my eye on you 
Well as one of the original ladies of this thread from when I did my first cycle in Oct 2004 I think the time has come for me to say goodbye and move to new pastures on the BB
I took my beautiful babies to see the nurses at Care yesterday and it was absolutely incredible to be sat in the that waiting room chatting to Debbie and Caroline about the joys of motherhood!
We were also chatting about the amazing ladies that I have the honour to call my friends! Piper, Ruby74, Puss, Deb Bee and Ellibabe, who would have thought that we all our probmes (between us we have PCOS, Dodgy sperm, dodgy eggs, miscarriages, ectopics and years and years of trying) that we would all have achieved our dreams or be well on the way!
They were saying that never in all of their years at Care had they known of another gang like ours and that maybe its the love , unfailing suppot and down right stubbornness that we have shown for each other over the years that has helped us survive the journey and I for one have to say that it would have been a hell of a lot harder without you girls! and all of that lucky bump rubbing has obviously done us some good! 

So all you new girls I'm throwing down the gauntlet to you! get yourselves organised and meet up for a coffee or lunch or whatever and give each other a big hug and see where it goes from there!

Old girls your not getting rid of me that easily I'll see you all in August!

Oscar speech over!, finally a little pic of my babes


Lots of Love Rach


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rach* ~ Firstly thanks for that lovely message it brought a  to my eye to read it. Secondly your babies are just so gorgeous 

I totally agree with what you have said and think that maybe we should arrange a meet if any of you other girls fancy. Leanne (Levin) and I have already met up and would love to meet some of you.

So if you fancy a meet then let me know and we shall see what we can get organised.

Thanks Rach for the kick up the  that we needed.

xxxx

PS Hospital said that there is some "stuff" still there but it should  sort itself out soon and try not to worry.


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Rach,
You've made me   too!!
I consider myself incredibly lucky and blessed, Not only for acheiving my dreams and becoming mummy to Jack and Marysa but for having the continued support of such a wonderful bunch of people! 
I too have not posted recently as much as i used too as i think it is important that this thread is here to help people on their journey, however i do pop on from time to time especially if i think i can help! And i'm sure i still will 
It is amazing that since our first official group meet up in Dec 2005 we have all come such a long way   So i would echo what Rach says and do try and meet up.
Wishing you all lots of success and bfp's, 
love Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Can I just say girls that it is still important for you to come here as you are now considered "inspirations" to me anyway.  You have been through what we are all going through and have got your dream and its nice to hear about your experiences and also the joys of mummyhood.

Please don't stay away        We won't call you the Golden Oldies I promise    

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Rach - thank-you for what you have said. And yes, understand that you need to "move on" but don't disappear altogether as like Scooby said - stories like yours keep us all going!

And to all the other girls if you do meet up any time I would be up for it......

Hope everyone OK - esp Karen....   

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Girls please set the pee stick police on me    I'll tell you why in a min...

Rachel - Wow what a lovely post, yes do pop in and say hello when you can, best of luck for the future and thanks for giving us newbies (as in new to the board!) inspiration.

Newbies - yes I am up for meeting up, when shall we aim for? Let's try and set a date in August eh? One weekend? 

I have been peeing on cheapo tests since yesterday - 2 yesterday were BFN but the ones this morning and this evening were possibly the faintest positive line you could imagine. Both me and DH could see it but only in a bright light at an angle! They are such rubbish tests though and I am not supposed to test for 3 more days...Thought AF was coming yesterday afternoon and got really upset and gave up all hope, but when no AF this morning, hope came back.  Saying that, I have got such AF type pains on and off I may be being optimistic - they are more stabbing near my belly button though...

I had a good omen today. My cat Lexy was acting weird and I found feathers but couldn't find a dead bird anywhere, she was looking at our ensuite sink, I used a mirror to look behind the pedestal and there was a cute little brown bird looking out at me...My DH is terrified of all things feathered or dead so I shut the door and tried to coax it out with a spoon into a small box, as I was worried it was hurt, it flew out and looked fine, I opened the window and it flew away right as rain! How lucky was that birdy finding such a good hiding place, Lexy couldn't get at it, the evil witch cat. 

Please keep your fingers crossed for me as I continue my peeing on sticks obsession
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ Step away from the pee sticks otherwise we will send in the   I know its hard and yes I did test 2 days before I should have  That said Care do ask you to test alot later 

Sending you lots of    

Right I think we should do this meet not sure where but let me know what Saturday's you are free in August and I shall arrange something. If a Saturday is not convenient then we could do one night after work as I know Leanne works on a Saturday.

xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Rach - Aww hun that was a lovely message. I totally understand you wanting to move on, like scooby says though you guys are an inspiration to all us who are still trying. We'll all miss you.

Scooby - Meeting up would be great, you're right though saturdays are difficult for me as i very rarely get them off - its our busiest day at work. I could meet up after ive finished work on a saturday though, i finish at 5.30 so could go to wherever you'd like to meet straight from work (apart from 4th august - got a wedding evening do to go to).

Karen - Oooh i hope that line gets darker for you - remember though a line is a line so it sounds good to me. I've got my fingers crossed for you chick.

Piper - We still enjoy hearing from you too hun, please dont all abandon us.

Deb Bee - How you doing hun? Im doing ok thanks, had a bit of a down day today cos if ICSI had worked it would've been my scan day. Trying to look forward to FET but im not getting too excited because i know the chances of it working are relatively low.

Hello to Sally, Babylove, Elliebabe, Puss, Caza and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All....  


Rach - Gosh what can I say, to follow that, made me   to and I'm sat at work , not good..... , have to echo everything you've said we've all had some really ****ty times, and I know without you guys and your support I would be in the Nut house.... (some would say I already was... ) but the friendships I value, will last a lifetime,  

Piper - Agree with everything you've said, but have to say your a font of all knowledge... 


Karen - Get away from those pee sticks or we will be round.... , test day nearly here, but crossing everything for that faint line to get darker hun,   very brave rescuing the bird, defo a sign.... 


Leanne - Hope your feeling brighter today, know how treatment can wear you down,but stay positive about your FET, sending you a big  , 


Linda - You girls should defo meet up, will be really good for you all to have a good chin wag.... ,  sounds like your the organiser girl.... 


Sally - Hows things... 


Well better get something done, supposed to be working... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Ladies
I know I said I wasn't coming back but I felt I had to because I've just had a really snotty message from one of the moderaters for being "INSENSITIVE" by posting a picture of my Twins! I admit I may have buggered up the sizing but those of you who know me well know how useless I am on the computer!
I thought that posting a picture of my twins was totally in context to my message, but I apologise if I have upset anyone as that was never my intension.

Really pleased that I have prompted you to arrange a meet but please don't get as drunk as we did at our first meet! Maybe Deb Bee would like to post a picture of her bruised **** from falling in the wine bucket!!!!!!!

Karen - My cat went very very weird with my BFP, fingers crossed

Love Rach


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rach*  ~ I just want to say that as far as I am concerned you have not upset me with a pic of your tweenies. I thought it was totally in context with what you were saying and it has made us get our fingers out and will try to arrange a meet 

I think we are all agreed that we don't want any of you to "leave" us as we value both your expertise and your support but understand that you have to move on but please pop in from time to time.

Right girlies ~ dates please for August  and whereabouts does everyone live?

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rach G said:


> Ladies
> I know I said I wasn't coming back but I felt I had to because I've just had a really snotty message from one of the moderaters for being "INSENSITIVE" by posting a picture of my Twins! I admit I may have buggered up the sizing but those of you who know me well know how useless I am on the computer!
> I thought that posting a picture of my twins was totally in context to my message, but I apologise if I have upset anyone as that was never my intension.


Rachael

I apologise if you feel that my PM was snotty but this was certainly not my intention & having re-read it, I'm not sure why you should feel this, but sorry if you did. I just wanted to point out the rules of FF and _at no point did I ask you to remove your photo_ - I explained that the photo you had included was very large and it stretched the thread and I was unable to resize it for you (as from photobucket) I'd added it as an attachment, but I also mentioned that if you were able to resize it to a smaller pixel size then you could add it back in as before. I was also not saying you were being insensitive by posting your photo, it was a gentle reminder that the reason we keep photo sizes to a minimum within posts as well as keeping photos to signatures and avatars is because the boards are public forum and _some_ ladies find pictures of bumps and babies upsetting and there is the option for members to switch off signatures and avatars but not photos within posts...there is also the Gallery which can be used for photos...this is something we _all_ have to be sensitive to and it was not a direct slight at you...this is FF policy.

Anyway, I apologise again if you have read my PM out of the context it was meant. Having been ttc for over 4 years, I find positive stories like yours very encouraging.

Take care
Natasha

and loads of luck to everyone else


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Karen,
What wonderful news!! I would definitely say some cautious congratulations are in order!
Hope you get a lovely dark line on your OTD!
love Piper x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
I am pretty much OK for most dates - weekends in late July or August or weekday nights.
Just not end on August - 31st / 1st Sept
I am due to start down-regging beginning of Aug so I am sure meeting up with you all will be a good thing!
I live in the Doncaster area but can travel to where ever is easiest for everyone

I have a question actually - DH has has a MERC test done this week at Care - they got 2 "straws" of sperm  (or may be 3, not sure?) that they have frozen in case they need them on EC day - how much is in a straw?? Just wondered if that was good or not?

Anyway, if anyone knows, let me know!

Sally
X

PS Karen - Sounds promising!!!!! My fingers & toes are crossed!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ Not sure what the MERC is but my DH had some frozen just incase and they got several straws but like you am not sure how many live sperm are in each sample. Sorry 

I can't do the first 2 weekends in August but would be able to travel to meet or if a weekday is better then we could do that.

xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - Weekday night would be fine for me, if its a day im working id just come straight from work - finish at 5.30.

Sally - oooh not long til down-regging now, bet you cant wait. Im sending positive vibes your way             .

Karen - How you doing hun? Are you avoiding the pee sticks - i have a really good feeling about your treatment.

Deb Bee - Hiya chick, how you doing?

Rach - I didnt find the pics of your little ones upsetting - to be honest seeing that it has worked for other people is whats getting me through this at the moment.

Big hello to Piper, Puss, Caza, Elliebabe, Babylove, and anyone else i may have missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm so excited that you're getting organised!!!!!
Thanks for all your lovely comments
Sally - I live in Donny!
Love Rach


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning all 
I am not doing well actually, I tested again this morning with a clearblue digital and was BFN. Official test day is tomorrow, but today is 14 days since ET and 17 days since EC, therefore 17 days since Symbiote and Bogof were created, still no sign of AF but I would surely be getting a positive by now if there was any hope - I think the cyclogest is keeping AF away. I've not had any spotting or anything.  When I tested yesterday with a cheapo test (3 for £1 from pound shop) there was nothing there either  
I dragged myself to work yesterday and was hiding my crying all day. My boss was lovely (he knows all about it) and I took annual leave today as I knew I would test again this morning and would be crying again.

Care had said to test on Sat and then again on Mon if still no AF but I can't imagine anyone has a BFN at 17 DPO and then turns to BFP can you? 

Let me know what you think girls 

PS 
Rach - your pic was lovely xx 
Sally - good luck with downregging soon
Scooby, Leanne, Sally,  meetup people - have nothing planned for Aug yet except am away in Blackpool on last weekend, I live in Castleford (which is right on M62) so can get anywhere in West Yorks without too much trouble, work in York though so weekday evenings could only get there after 7pm, weekend evenings or days fine
Hi to Deb Bee, Rach, Piper, Elliebabe, anyone else I have missed 
Lots of love 
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









*Karen* ~ Don't lose hope am sending you some more    I have read / heard reports that the digital tests aren't as reliable as the "normal" ones so  for you honey 

*Sally* ~ How's you? Not long now  

*Leanne* ~ Hope your not working too hard today, this flipping rain  has started again 

Am I right in thinking that there are some restaurants over at Xcape on the M62? Is everyone able to get over there one evening during the week?

*Deb Bee* ~ How you doing  you must be blooming by now? Have you decided on nursery theme yet?

*Puss* ~ Is your nursery finished yet? Pram ordered? When do you start maternity leave? Not long to go now 

 to Rach, Elliebabe, Piper and Caza and I am sure I have missed someone so sorry  but love to you all.

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Scooby

XScape is brill for me, I only live 2 miles away   
Loads of yummy food there - There is Ask, curry buffet, chinese buffet, Frankie and Bennys, Ma Potters grill, Nandos, Chiquitos etc 
I love all of em 
Karen
x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Karen - Aww chick, try not to give up hope yet - those digital tests only pick up a higher level of the pregnancy hormone so it might be that your levels just aren't high enough yet. I wouldnt trust the cheapo ones, they cant be that cracking if you can get 3 for a pound. Im thinking of you hunnie.

Scooby - No work for me today yayy. Just having a lazy day, might pop into town later. How you doing lovey? Xscape is fine for me, im a bit of a funny eater but id eat something from Ask, Frankie and Bennies, Nandos or Ma potters. If Karen cant do weekday nights then maybe a saturday evening would be best, Jamey would drop me off so i could probably be there for about 6.15 on a sat, straight from work. Only sat i cant do is August 4th cos of evening do.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We could meet at Xscape on your day off in the evening  

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Scooby, 

Weekday evening is fine by me too. It was just that Karen had said that she couldnt get through til 7 but its fine by me if we want to meet at 7 one night - even if im working i could still make it through for 7. Im looking forward to meeting everyone now.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Leanne

OK so we could do a Friday night at Xscape is that OK with Karen and Sally?

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya chick, 

Yeah a friday night is fine by me lovey. Dont often have fridays off but can easily be there by 6.30 -7.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon Laydees....  

Well another fun packed Day of Rain....does it never stop....  BUT glad its friday, can stay in bed tomorrow yippeeeeee  

Rach - Matey, not upset by your piccies, Euan and Imogen are yummy.... 

Sally - August's coming soon be downregging bet you can't wait... 

Karen - Don't give up, cheapo tests are what they are cheap, sending you lots of    

Leanne - Hope your enjoying your day off, and manage to get some purchases in.... 

Well better go, time for lunch.... Hi the rest of you guys.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Xscape is fine by me
And weekday night / weekend shoud be OK - happy to fit in with everyone else
Just avoid curry / chinese - other than that i'm fine!
Got to go, DH shouting at me cos tea is ready!!
Be back on later

Sally
X


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Sally,

You sound like a fussy eater just like me. I dont like curry or chinese either - i dont feel so bad now i know its not just me. Theres plenty for us to choose from at xscape though. Are you looking forward to starting treatment chick?

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I am happy for Leanne and Sally to chose where we eat  

Does someone want to suggest a Friday night date then?

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Scooby,

Any in August is good for me, so if anyone else has a preference then im happy to go with that.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Any evening in Aug - weekday at 7pm or weekend anytime is good for me, I just can't make it between 21st and 27th July as it is my Open Uni residential school.
Looking forward to meeting you all but its quite scary as well isn't it!? 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

How about Friday 17th August


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Fri 17th is OK with me
S


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby,

Friday 17th is good for me too hun, i'll stick it in me diary now.

Karen - Aww dont be scared hun. I went out for tea with some of the girls on the yorkshire girls thread and i was a bit scared to start with but everyone was so friendly and welcoming. Ive met Scooby and shes lovely.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Only thing is Leanne hasn't been out since


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby -    , thats so true - must've scared me off really  

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

levin said:


> Scooby -   , thats so true - must've scared me off really
> 
> Love Leanne x


I really hope its not the case, you have said your coming out for tea soon


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - No, im not scared really   - i cant wait to come out for tea with you again, im looking forward to it.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well Karen - I'm in the same boat as you - won't know any of you until i get there!!
But I am sure it will be fine.... 
S


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally, Karen* ~ It will be fine there are only going to be 4 of us unless some of the oldies would like to join us and Leanne's not that scary   

*Sally, Leanne* ~ So where are we gonna eat then?

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Oooh i dont know, i am a bit scary - you guys havent seen me on a morning  .

I would eat at any of the following - Ask, Frankie and Bennys, Nandos, Ma Potters. 

I've popped it in my diary now - i cant wait.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

glad we are meeting in the evening then


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah i should be looking respectable by then.

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

You feeling any better by the way Scooby? Ive got a cold now and my heads been pounding for last 3 days.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Am getting there ~ its stopped streaming but is still quite snotty    Am currently sniffing a hanky covered in Olbas Oil  

Hope you are being looked after and being kept in plenty of chocolate  

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Aww dont worry ive got a big 250g bar of dairy milk in the kitchen - and you know what i think i can hear it calling my name right now - well it would be rude not to have a piece (or 10) wouldnt it.
Glad you are starting to feel a bit better hunnie, seems like everyone has a cold at the mo.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
How about Ask? Thats Italian isn't it?
If someone needs to decide that is where i would choose  
But if someone doesn't like this and wants to go somewhere else i don't mind....
Hope you all have nice weekends
Sally
X
PS Karen - hope you are OK. Its test day isn't it?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ Ask is fine by me, what about you Leanne?

Karen ~ Sending you all my    <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







for you sweetie 

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Friday 17th Aug is good for me too, I really like Ask, we go all the time so I am v happy with that (but I am a greedy muncher and will eat anything except seafood so any place is fine with me)

Unfortunately I got BFN this morning as expected, as you know I have been testing for 3 or 4 days already so didn't expect it to miraculously change on day 18.  Done most of the crying over last 2 days so am not too bad today. Called Care and a nurse is ringing me back today. I would like to stop the cyclogest now and get AF but I think they might say to stay on it a couple more days and test again, don't see any point in that but I will do what they say. I just want AF to come now so I can really get on with things and make a fresh start. 

So onwards and upwards - plan - we have decided to go for our review appointment when one is available and then we are going to try ICSI again in the new year, January 08. In the meantime we can pay some of our visa bill off so we can use it again for our next attempt. I will be 34 this December but we can't afford to try again in only 3 months, emotionally or financially, so a bit longer would get us more prepared. 
I'm up for a promotion at work at the moment so a payrise will help and also a new role will take my mind off it. My DH is also applying for new jobs.  I also finish my Open Uni degree this year so no more course fees to pay after October. 
We are going to have a lovely relaxing 5 or 6 months of not TTC (just doing it for fun!) and we are both going to make an effort to lose more weight and be really healthy before we have our next go. 

Thanks for all your support and well wishes, looking forward to meeting you on 17th Aug, I am staying on this board during our 6 month break, and  I'll do some personals when I cheer up a bit.
Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ Am so sorry honey  Words are not enough.

Have sent you a PM

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope you are OK Karen
Have sent you a PM also
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry for gatecrashing your thread.    Just have a quick question...

We are thinking of cycling with Care Sheffield in the near future. I've just been reading through their brochure and price list, and while it quotes a price for ivf it doesn't mention the drugs. Can you buy them from independant companies or do you have to purchase them from Care? Can anybody give me a rough idea of how much they would be? If you don't mind me asking.

Thank you.  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Katy 
Welcome to the board 
My drugs were between £600 and £700 and I bought them through Care, they just say that if you are buying them elsewhere to let them know.  They order them from wholesale company and I think they get a good deal. It is also really easy getting them through Care because they just pass your prescription onto the drug company and the drug company ring you and see when you want delivery, you get delivery the next day in an unmarked box.  I needed a couple of top up prescriptions near the end and they delivered them to the door too. It mainly depends how much Menopur you need because it is approx £15 a vial.
Hope this helps
Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Karen,

Thank you for your reply.  

Wow, that's great - thought the drugs would cost a lot more than that! Luckily I don't need a lot of menopur cos i tend to over stimulate, even on the lowest dose.   - At least it will keep the cost down then!  It's great they deliver to your door too, makes it a lot easier.

Good luck with your next attempt hun.  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy    ~ I did my drugs the same as Karen it seemed easy and so much less hassle than trying to organise them yourself.  Mine were about the same price as well.  I guess if your prone to over stimming then you will be on a low level so I wouldn't have thought they would even cost that much  

Is this gonna be your first attempt?  And when do you think you might start   All these questions  

If your interested we are all meeting up soon your be more than welcome to pop along and join us  

xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Karen - Sorry about your BFN, sounds as though you've got the next few months planned taking some time off, getting off the emotional rollercoaster, and as you say bdoing it for Fun.... ... glad your sticking around on the board, and wish you loads of luck for your next treatment next year...


Well girls sounds like your meet is up and running, you'll all have to wear a carnation or a silly hat to recognise each other...   am sure you'll all get on like a house on fire, and havin a good chin wag does you the world of good.... sure you'll all become good friends....

Well hope your all enjoying whats left of this wet weekend...  , will pop on and do personals later, as my dinners ready and I'm starving for a change....  

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - I am so, so sorry hunnie to read your news. I was really praying for a positive for you. Were all here for you whenever you need a chat or someone to listen. I really hope you get your promotion at work hun as well. 6 months will fly round in no time at all. Sending you big hugs  .

Sally/Scooby - Ask is fine by me - been there a few times and the food is lovely. Oooh im so excited about meeting you all.

Katy - Hiya hun, just wanted to echo what Scooby and Karen have already said. Its dead easy getting the drugs through Care and i only paid about the same amount too - they were cheaper than i thought too cos i'd budgetted about a grand for my drugs. The staff at Care are lovely so id recommend going there. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Hello to Deb Bee, Piper, Caza, Elliebabe, Puss, and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Katy
Welcome!
The other girls seem to have answered your question re the drugs - I left them to it as i am waiting to start so didn't know the answer!
Like Scooby said we are meeting up soon so let us know if you want to join us.
Hope you have all enjoyed the rain  
Sally
X


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya Girls,,

Thank you for the warm welcome. You seem like a lovely bunch.  

Scooby, Have had 2 ivfs and a fet at Jimmy's in Leeds. Sadly all bfn so felt like a new clinic might be the way to go. But yeah, i do feel like a newbie again, nervous but excited. Also one of the main reasons we're thinking of changing is to do with the egg collections. Had a bad experience before and it's left me a bit wobbly. How to Care do theirs? Do they use General Anesthetic? Sorry for all the questions.  

Thank You for the kind invitation to your meet up.. Sounds like fun. Do you meet up regularly?

Hope you're all okay.

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ This will be our first meet up  although I have met Leanne (Levin) before, shes really nice  Care don't use General Anesthetic they use suppositories up your  and then a mild sedative.

Come along on the 17th it looks like we are going to Ask

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Hope you are doing ok today hunnie. Thinking of you  .

Katy - As Scooby has said they just use suppositories and sedatives - they have gas and air too if you're in pain. I didnt find it too bad when i had mine. You should definitely come along to the meet were having on the 17th - ive met Scooby and shes lovely  .

Scooby - How you doing chick? You been watching BB? I think Ziggy was really slimy last night when he slagged Chanelle off to Charley and then told Chanelle he wanted to cuddle her - ugh he makes me sick.

Hello to everyone else too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi girls

Karen - hope you are OK today

Scooby - you OK? Now we have decided a date were you going to book Ask? Or would you like me to do?

Leanne - do you know when you will be doing your FET yet?

We've got our nurse appt this week to teach us all about the lovely injections. How long do you think i will have to down-reg for? Then do you start stim inj straight away? I know i will get told this when i go....just being impatient (did diff protocal last time)
Also, does down-reg make you feel REALLY moody??!!

Let me know!
Sally
X


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Sally,

I think that i down-regged for about 10 days before i started stimming - i think it does vary from person to person though, depends whether you get AF on time or not (the buserelin can delay you for up to a week), you carry on down-regging throughout stimms and i think i stimmed for about 11/12 days, again it varies from person to person. Hope that helps.
We will be starting our FET in about a  month, AF started today only 25 days after i got my BFN - and i get to start FET when next AF starts so it could be about 25 days + when i start my FET so not long now - we'll probably be having treatment about same time.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just heating some soup ~ its all my throat can handle  Have been signed off this week as now got a few infections from last weeks cold  

*Sally* ~ I didn't find them too bad but if you ask DH he said I was "snappy"   I did find that when I started stimming this time I got really bad headaches for the first few days. If you don't mind booking Ask that would be great, there is definately 4 plus maybe Katy 

*Katy* ~ I was a bit of a lightweight when it came to EC and they left me waiting so the sedative had warned off and therefore I NEEDED gas and air but then felt sick for it  I almost told Dr Shaker to stop I was in so much pain 

*Leanne* ~ How you doing honey  ? How did the interviewing go? Find anyone suitable 

*Karen* ~ Thinking of you sweetie, here when you feel ready to talk 

 to Puss, Piper, Caza, Deb Bee, Elliebabe, sure I have missed someone  so I apologise now 

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sally - Oooh forgot to say about down-regging - didnt make me moody at all, in fact DH said i was a lot nicer than i usually am cos i wasnt hormonal like normal. I know it effects people differently though.

Scooby - Hi hun, interviewing went ok, there were 3 people i really liked, chased a reference on one and it came back rubbish - so shes a no. One of the others was brilliant but i think she'll clash with my very opinionated part timer, so guess its the other girl - leaving my deputy to chase her references tomorrow as its my day off. Had a few weirdos too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All...  


Sally -  Hi , my dh says I was incredible moody more than normal... ... think you just have to take one day at a time, and as the others have said everyone responds differently.... 

Leanne - Sounds like the interviewing was fun... ... think the weirdos are the best...  ,, hope you enjoy your day off today, doing anything exciting...

Katy - Welcome on board, as the others have said suppositories and sedatives for EC, but the nurses are great so any problems let them know... 

Karen - How you doing Hun... 

Sounds like your meetings going to be a bash... , think its brill that your all getting together, we had loads of fun, when we met up for our 1st meeting. apart from being slightly squiffy....  .. but it was Christmas so thats my excuse...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just a quick msg as I am in bed and need to go to sleep. I am fine thanks, still a bit tearful now and again. My DH is away in Germany for 3 days on business but is back tomorrow so I have been across at my neighbours last 2 evenings drinking wine. 
She is a bit clueless about infertility and has offered to be a surrogate for me? or donate some eggs!? (she is 49 years old!) as she doesn't know the details but I have now told her I am having 6 months of not thinking about it and I would let her know if I need to talk (bless her)
I have a job interview at 4pm tomorrow for my promotion (god help me!) I haven't even rehearsed any answers and I have got Johnny red eyes from crying as I have just had a long phone call with my mum. I will have to pull myself together. A pay rise would be very welcome at the moment.

Good luck with nurse appointment Sally, I had no problems downregging, just one hot flush in the night and no moodiness at all. 

Night to everyone else 
Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Karen - Hope your feeling abit better this morning, your bound to have your up and down days its a very emotional ride this IVf... hope the interview goes well, and you get the job and extra money... were all here for you  


Sally - Good luck with your appt today, let us know how you get on... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







with your interview today ~ will be thinking of you 

*Deb Bee* ~ How you feeling? Does it seem real yet?

*Sally* ~







for your appointment today.

*Leanne* ~ Have you found a suitable applicant yet 

 to Piper, Puss, Caza, Elliebabe

xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Hiya chick, hope you are doing ok hun. Hope your interview went well and that you get the promotion. Extra pennies always come in handy dont they.

Sally - How did your appointment go hun? Bet you're raring to go now.

Scooby - Hi hun, how you doing? Yes i managed to find a suitable person - she starts next tuesday.

Hello to Deb Bee, Piper, Puss, Caza, Elliebabe, Katy and anyone else ive missed. Got to go now, off to watch die hard 4, mmm bruce willis - i know hes old but he still does it for me.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI Everyone
Appt was OK - just need AF to start so they can plan my dates (was supposed to start today) but i didn't so maybe tomorrow, maybe Friday....who knows!

I know I'm doing a diff protocal to last time but it all seems pretty "straight forward" (I mean that in terms of what you do and when you do it - and NOT that this IVF game is straight forward!)
I am feeling a bit "wobbly" (tearful)   today - probably hormones, but think the realisation of doing it all again is sinking in - and that it might not work again, but will have to try and have a PMA from now on!  

Hope you like Die Hard Leanne - i saw it on Sunday - its good (if you like that sort of thing)

Anyway, only just got in so off to eat some tea.

Karen - hope your interview went well

Sally
X

PS I will book table for the 17th this weekend -will 7.30pm ish be OK for everyone? Will book for x 5 in case Katy wants to come along as well.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

So glad your appointment went well, your right its never straight forward is it  

Thanks for agreeing to book the table I think 7.30 is fine by me.  Katy do you think you might join us  

Have had to double my antibiotics as this sinus, throat and ear infection is not getting any better    Am feeling pretty terrible and think I should be put down or given a new body       

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How you all doing tonight?

Karen ~ Big hugs to you   How are you feeling? Really hope your interview went well and that you got your promotion.  and hope hubbie is home now so you can give him a big hug.

Scooby ~ Hope you are feeling better. Is it that nasty cold that's doing the rounds? Oh dear, it sounds like your e/c was as bad as mine - I was screaming for them to stop, and for gas and air - but all I got was a damp paper towel stuck on my forehead.  

Sally ~ Glad your app went well. Hope af turns up soon. She's never here when we need her is she? 
I know what you mean about the tears hun, I was exactly the same. It used to hit me just after I'd done the first injection. You're right about the pma, get those positive thoughts going girl!      

Leanne ~ Hope you enjoyed the film. It's got some really good reviews. Bruce Willis is a bit scrummy isn't he?  

Deb Bee ~ Thanks for the welcome and congratulations on the pregnancy!  How are you feeling? 

I really would love to come to your meet, but the 17th is the day we go on holiday.   Hope you have a great time and post some piccies so that I can have a nosey! Any future meet ups let me know!

Things ok this end. We're thinking of going to look round the clinic when we get back off hols. Can you just ring up and make an app to pop in? Did anyone go to the open evening?

Love to all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy ~ Ah its a shame you can't make it, maybe next time    I was given the gas and air and to be honest not sure would have it again as it made me feel really dizzy and sick    Yep it started as a cold but has since progressed    Just ring Care up and they will either arrange for you to attend the Open Evening which is useful even if you have had cycles before as they do things differently and we still found it useful.  Alternatively if they haven't got any open evenings coming up soon then you can arrange to have a look round


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.. 

Katy - You made me    a damp paper towel stuck to your head, what did they think that was going to do.... ... If you just ring Care up when back off your hols they'll show you around... Where you going on your joliies... 

Sally - AF never turns up when you want it to, hope it comes soon so you can work out your dates... As for    think we all do that, starting a new cycle... hope your feelin ok now... 

Karen - Hope your feelin better hun, being put down is abit drastic though... ... New body like the idea, we could trade them in every so often...  How did the job go...

Leanne - How was Bruce, have to agree very nice for an Old Guy... ,, how you doing... 


Well better go am at work, Hi to everyone else catch you all later... glad you got your meet booked look forward to hearing the gossip, and piccies if someone takes some... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ You got preggie brain already      it was me who wanted a new body and I still do.  Anyone fancy swapping  

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Its booked girls!
17th August
7.30pm
Ask @ Xscape
x 4 people (sorry Katy couldn't make it.....maybe next time)

I will ring nearer the time just to make sure (the bloke on the phone was a bit strange!)

Sally
XX

PS no AF yet Arghhhh!!!!!


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All
I got the job! Big boss man rang me at work this morning - £3k pay rise as well - that will come in very handy - start 1st Aug, I'm in exactly the same office its just I am one of the bosses now instead of bosses assistant  
I won't be around here for a week as I go on my final Open Uni residential school tomorrow in Nottingham so I'll say my hellos now and be back next weekend.

I'm looking forward to our meet on 17th girls, will be so nice to talk to people who are going through the same things and you all seem so lovely, I think I will have to have a drink or two so I am not too quiet and shy.
I met my DH on the internet so I should be no stranger to this sort of thing! 

Sally 
Thanks for booking it, glad your appointment went well and I'm hoping AF hurries up for you so you can get going 

Deb Bee
Yes we will have to take some piccies I will try and remember to take my camera

Katy
Sorry you can't make it to Ask but hope you have a lovely holiday
We didn't bother with clinic visit or open evening, just went to first appointment. 
We had one of my stimming scans in EC room so we saw it beforehand anyway. 

Leanne 
We also saw Die Hard 4 last week it was brill wasn't it 

Scooby 
Poor you, hope you feel better soon 

I feel so much better now my AF has just been and gone - I was like PMT x 5000 after my BFN but will concentrate on studies and work now for a while to take my mind off it 

Hi to everyone else
Will be back in a week 
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F125%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">




























on your promotion. Hope next week goes OK for you  Might see if I can get DH to drive me over and then pick me up again so I can have a drink









*Sally* ~ Here's an AF dance for you


















































































































Am on complete bedrest which is great now as I have become addicted to my latest novel   Will be back on over the weekend with some personals


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well done Karen!   And i am sure the extra cash will come in handy for your next go!

Scooby - hope you're feeling better - Still no AF......Soooo typical! (my DH thought your little AF dance was very amusing -after had explained what "AF" was!)

Leanne - you OK?

Hi to everyone else

Sally


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie before work cos i cant get on tonight - going to a hen do.

Karen - Yayy, congratulations on your promotion chick, thats brill news - well done. 

Sally - Glad your appointment went well hun, hope that AF hurries up for you. Im in the same boat really - waiting for my first AF after my BFN and its messing me about, seemed to start for about a hour the other day and then went away again - i get to start my FET when next AF turns up, just need to get this one out of the way first.

Scooby - Oooh you should definitely have a drink when we go out - we'll all end up drunk, im a proper lightweight, one blue wkd gets me merry.

Deb Bee - How you doing chick? Bruce was very nice in Die Hard mmmmm, migght go see it again just so i can have another look.

Hello to everyone else too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

AF here! So day 21 will be 10th August
Phoned Care this morning but just got answering machine - they are on their 2 week break now so assume someone will get my message on Monday....

Hope you all have nice weekends

Sally
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Not long till your holiday, where you off to 

*Sally* ~ So pleased  turned up, told you my dancing was pretty naff   Always seems to bring her out of the woodwork  As far as I am aware they are not on their 2 week break, but could be wrong. Also I know that on a Saturday morning they have limited staff and only work till 12 

*Leanne* ~ How you feeling chuck  Slightly delicate   Hope you had a good night.

*Karen* ~ So when does your promtion take effect from? Here if you fancy a natter.

*Deb Bee* ~ Hope your having a good weekend. Have you ordered your nursery furniture yet 

*Puss* ~ Any more scans on the horizon? Not long to go now, you getting excited 

*Elliebabe* ~ How's you and Oliver doing? Any more pics?

*Rach* ~ Hope you and your little ones are OK.

Big  to *Piper* and *Caza* sorry if I've forgotten anyone

xxx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi everyone.im back again. got our 2nd scan on tuesday cant wait to see our little one again.  1st scan was wonderful - strong heartbeat fluttering away we were so emotional... is there anyone else that has had a wonderful positive result at sheffield jessops - i would love to hear from you.

Ang
xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Ang ~ Good luck with your scan on Tuesday.  All of the girls on here I believe are having or have had tx at Care in Sheffield.

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin Mornin  


Linda - Sorry bout the body swap... brain not in gear for a change  ,, hope your feelin better hun, hows the novel going , just started Harry Potter this end... 

Sally - Glad AF turned up for you.. did Care get back in touch with you with any dates.. 

Leanne - Hows the head... hope the hen night went well  .. any more signs of AF seems to be messin you around... may have to go and see old Brucie then if he's that nice... 

Karen -   on the new job....  more money yippee.... Hope the residential week away goes well...   well done...

Ang - Good luck with your scan today... 

Well girls think my brain is puddled...  , parked the car up, left it in Drive (Its Automatic) instead of park and no hand break..... lucky it didn't take itself for a drive.... ..... DH just keeps shaking his head....  

Looks like we may have some sun today yippee.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone, hope you're all well.

ooh Karen ~ congratulations on your promotion! Well done you.   When do you begin? 

Leanne ~ How was the hen night? Where did you go? I went on a hen day to the races on saturday. It was great fun but ended up losing quite a few pennies!  Sorry to hear af is messing you around.   It's frustrating isn't it. It happened to me after my 2nd ivf, I had a day where i bled really lightly and that was it. eventually ended up going to my clinic and they scanned me and said hmmm, the womb lining is quite thin, so the bleed i had was my period! Very strange.    Hope she turns up soon for you. 

Hey Scooby ~ How you doing? Are you better? Have you tried any of them smoothies yet?! Oh dear, I was hoping they would knock me out for e/c, I'm such a wuss when it comes to these things. Nevermind, I'll just have to be a brave girl.  Do they let you take a cd/ipod in with you?

Hi Deb Bee ~ How's the Harry Potter book going? I started it on sunday and can't put it down! I'm nearly at the end... I did buy it for my hols, but just could wait!   We're going to Majorca - Cala D'or. Never been before but it's supposed to be really nice. 


Anyone else going away anywhere?  I work in education, so although i get all the school hols off it means when we book our hols It has to be half term etc and the prices are sky high, and everywhere's packed.   

Hello to everone else. Hope you're all ok?

Right, going to get a coffee and settle down with my book. I WILL get it finished today. Sod the housework, Harry's calling!  

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ A friend has just come back from Cala D'or and he really liked it  I never asked about taking my ipod in although am now thinking along the lines of distraction for next time  Like you am a complete wuss.

Well my news is that I have phoned the clinic today and got my consultant booked with the lovely Dr Shaker for September, so its all systems go (again) 

Where is everyone


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Hows the job going hun? Have you started your new position yet.

Scooby - Its great that you've got your consultation sorted out, septembers not that far away either. Hope it gives you something to look forward to.

Deb Bee - Aww bless you it must be those pregnancy hormones sending you mad. Gosh you're well over halfway now, it seems to be flying by.

Katy - Hiya hun, didnt have too much fun on the hen do. We went for a meal and some of my friends decided they wanted to talk about the BFN i got a few weeks ago, thing was i didnt want to talk about it cos we were all meant to be having fun. Then i heard one of them telling another friend about my failed icsi - someone who didnt even know i was having treatment, so then i was getting pitying looks all night. I managed to hold it together for the rest of the evening cos i didnt want to ruin the night but ended up in tears when Jamey picked me up.
Bet you cant wait for your holiday, its a shame that the prices are always sky high though when you're able to go.

Well AF started properly on Sunday so as soon as next one starts i can start my FET, im looking forward to it on one hand but then on the other im scared stiff that my embies wont survive the thaw - this is scaring me more than the original ICSI we had.
Anyway, a big hello to Piper, Sally, Caza, Elliebabe, Puss and anyone else ive missed.

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Just popping on to check how you are  
Leanne (((hugs))) to you hun, other people don't think sometimes do they? Hope Jamey gave you a well deserved hug when he picked you up! How many frosties do you have? not long now til your fet  
Katie and Debbee, well have beaten you to it... dh got Harry for me on Saturday lunch and had it finished by Sunday night   It really is fab   I won't say any more though 
Scooby, glad you've got an appt with the lovely Dr Shaker, hope he gives you a good plan to move forward.
Karen, Congratulations on your promotion  
Sally, did anyone call you back? They do keep a skeleton staff on so there is someone at the end of the phone during office hours.
Glad to see you've got your night out booked - hope you have a fab time... i would join you, but its a bit far for me!
Take care all
love Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~ Some people don't think do they  They also have no idea what you have gone through and how it is easier for you just to try and forget what has happened, but oh no they want to know all the details  Its only natural to be slightly worried but you know that you are in good hands  Here if you fancy a chat, if not see you tomorrow 

*Piper* ~ Haven't read the latest Harry Potter am a few books behind. Have started reading Sophie Kinsella and been going through a book a day  Have started to slow down now otherwise won't have anything left for the holiday

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F67%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







to you all


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Piper - Hi hun, great to hear from you. Gosh you got through that book quick. We have 4 frosties - 3 were good quality but 1 was a bit rubbish, only froze it cos they were freezing the others - i just dont want to get my hopes up and end up with no embies for et. Jamey gave me loads of hugs when i got home bless him, it upsets him to see me upset though.

Scooby - Hiya hunnie, you're right people dont think. Its not that i mind talking about it at the right time, but in the middle of someones hen do when the focus should have been on her and not me it made me feel rubbish. One friend actually said to me " I can tell you dont want to talk about it but im gonna talk about it anyway cos i think you should". If she could tell i was uncomfortable, and she was a real friend then she should have just left me alone. Ive decided to only tell my 2 closest friends about the FET so that i dont have to go round telling everyone when it doesnt work, the biggest mistake i made last time was telling too many people. Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow chick.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That's even worse if she could see that you didn't want to talk about it but then carried on <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F19%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Do you see her that often


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - Yeah fairly often, shes meant to be one of my best friends - shes well known for being tactless though. Shes a bit annoyed with me that i didnt go out for a meal to celebrate her promotion a few weeks ago - thing is it was only a few days after i got BFN and i didnt want to face everyone cos i knew id end up in tears. Shes not told me to my face that shes annoyed but she phoned my shop last week on my day off and told my deputy that she was very disappointed that i didnt turn up for her meal - she knew the situation though.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Leanne - Gosh that woman is makin me mad, and shes a friend...  what did she want, you to go out laughing singing and dancing, some people have no idea... and specially when you don't want to talk about it and they go on and on....

Piper - Can't believe you read Harry already, I love it... ...

Katy - Am sure they'll let you take an i pod, they let you take a cd of your choice to listern to so don't see why not an i pod... ... Majorca I love the place, when do you go.. 

Linda - Glad you got your appt sorted with Dr Shaker for September its not long away  

Karen - hope your enjoying your course .. 

Well can't wait to get home and read Harry, supposed to be clearing some junk out tonight, to make space... think Harry may win though.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Gals,

Just a quickie, It's very quiet on here, we were dissapearing off the boards!

Leanne ~ Really sorry to hear about the way you're friends were with you the other night. It was really insensitive of them.  Hope you're ok.  Big hugs.  

Deb Bee ~ How you doing with the book? I finished it the other night - not as quick as Piper! It's fab! Want to read it again now...

Scooby ~ Great news on your appointment. How you feeling? Are you getting excited? Think I've caught that bug you had.. Feeling rather grotty today.   Like the weather. Will it ever stop raining??  

Who'll be watching BB later then? Can't wait to see Charley's reaction to the crowd. Properly this time! Think the house will be a lot quieter without her. (Assuming she goes)

Hello to everyone I've missed.  


Hope you all have a great weekend. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ps. D'ya like my blinkie?!

If you click on it, you can make yourself one!

Bye for now.  

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Love your blinkie, how cute  Hope you feel better soon, its awful just feeling under the weather in general. Am looking forward to our appointment although am a bag of nerves about starting again but I think that's only to be expected.

*Leanne *  ~ Was work better today  Hope your not having one of your busy Saturday nights again 

Off to Silverstone tomorrow and its supposed to be a nice weekend, so enjoy it 

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a really, really quick hello before work cos ive got another busy weekend and might not be able to get on again today.

Katy - Love the blinkie, sorry to hear you've not been feeling well.

Scooby - Work wasnt much better, im feeling really stressed at the mo and i know im gonna snap if anyone else annoys me. Going out in Wakefield tonight so another busy saturday. Enjoy yourself at Silverstone hun.

Hello to everyone else too, gotta go now cos work is beckoning.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone
Sorry not been on much this week - been away with work and just been a bit busy.
So just been catching up with you all now.
So.....spoke to Care last Monday to give them revised AF dates, so now will be starting DR in 12 days time! Drugs are being delivered next week, so just waiting to start now.....(bit nervous, actually VERY nervous about doing it all again)

Hope everyone has a nice weekend. I am off to have my hair cut now then need to go shopping for a B'day present for my mum.

Be back on soon

Sally
X


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening Girls
Arrived back from my residential school yesterday, had a brilliant time. Met some really nice people, our team won the quiz, got drunk every night and learnt loads of stuff in the labs. We did DNA testing and protein testing, was so interesting. Only 3 more assignments to do and I finish my degree, 6 years it has taken but have enjoyed it so much, I won't know what to do with my spare time when I finish. 

Back to work for me on Monday, couple of days handover with the current team leader, then he leaves and I am team leader with effect from Wednesday 1st Aug.  

Loads of messages to catch up on from you guys, you have been busy while I have been away - I will have a go! 

Sally - not long to go for you, less than 2 weeks and you can get going! Really hope it works for you this time xxxx

Leanne - Enjoy your night out in Wakey! Never mind about your silly friend, she has no clue at all about what you are going through does she. Not long for your FET. 

Harry Potter fans - not read any Harry books yet, keep meaning to...I am reading The English Patient at the moment and it is making me cry with the poor burnt man lying in his bed -  I love to upset myself with sad books and films - also love thrillers - james patterson, patrick robinson, ian rankin are some of my favourites 

Katy - nice blinky, I missed Big Bruv as I fell asleep last night, then I missed it again when it was repeated today, I really wanted to see Charlie thrown out, I was out buying new knickers and bras as my white ones all went grey in the wash and forgot to get back in time! 

Deb Bee - cleaned any junk out yet or still reading Harry? 

Scooby - hope you had a nice time at Silverstone, September for your appointment, best of luck to you for your next go. We have our review appointment at beginning of September 

What happens at the review appointment with Mr Shaker anybody? 

Lots of Love 
Karen 
xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Karen,
Welcome back! Sounds like you had a great time!
At the review, you will go through what happened with your last cycle, discuss things like egg quality, quantity, sperm quality, embryos etc. Then he will make suggestions for your next cycle and let you know if anything needs tweaking, ie stimms quantity or different type, any change to luteal support, if he thinks you would benefit from other tests. He is also there to listen to what you have to say and your views and opinions. I would suggest that you have a think and write down anything that you want to ask or say during your review and take it with you.
Hope this helps and that the review goes well, good luck with your new job this week
Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Hope you all had a good weekend, weather was okish, not alot of rain, and is really sunny here this morning, surprise surprise for work...  had a good weekend though managed to clear some junk out, now piled up outside house very attractive... ..
Have got my midwife appt Weds afternoon.. , am still reading Harry very slowly trying to save it for my jollies in a couple of weeks... 

Katy - Dropped off watching BB, bet it will be boring now charley has gone, apparently ratings have dropped...  How you feeling did you caught the grotty bug, or managed to fend it off... ... know I'm   whats a Blinkie...

Linda - How was Silverstone, bet it was Fab if the sun was out.... ..  Can understand your nerves at starting again, Think were all the same..

Leanne - Try not to snap  ..., hope you managed to get some chill time over the weekend at some point.. 

Sally - DR in 12 days yippeee... ... Nerves are understandable, as I said to Linda think were all the same, we all suffer nerves...   How was the Haircut, my bro had his cut, now sis in law not talking to him, think they basically shaved his head...  

Karen - Glad Resi school was brill, sounds like you had a good time...  Drunk whats that then....... ... Team Leader Go Girl...... 

Piper - Hi matey, hows Jack and Marysa and of course yourself and Hubby...  


Well better go, Hi to everyone else... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Karen - Hiya hun, glad to hear that you enjoyed your residential school, id love to do an open uni degree but at the same time i dont think id have enough discipline to get home from work and study - id just want to have my tea and watch tv. Hope wednesday goes well when you start your new position.

Deb Bee - How you doing hun? Where you going on holiday (you've probably already said but ive got a brain like a sieve at the mo).

Sally - Can understand you being nervous hun, i feel nervous about my FET too - im trying to be positive though and hoping it'll all be worth it in the end. Wishing you loads of good luck.

Scooby - Hope being back at work today was ok. Not long til your holiday though.

Piper - How are you and the family doing? Hope you are all alright.

Katy - Glad Charley got booted off BB but it is a bit boring now. Glad Chanelles gone too cos i was fed up with her and Ziggy arguing all the time.

Hello to Elliebabe, Puss and Caza too.
Well another day of interviewing at work - this time for a saturday person, im well and truly pooped cos i had to see 22 people in all and its worn me out. Found about 5 people i really like but unfortunately ive only got 1 position so its gonna be a hard decision. Im fed up of work at the mo but were going to Edinburgh at the end of August so im trying to look forward to that.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys.... 

Very Quiet on here    hope its because everybody's enjoying the   ..
Hope everyones ok...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I was thinking it was a bit quiet too!
Hope everyone is OK  

Karen - hows the new job?
Leanne - did you manage decide on who to choose for the Saturday job?

Just cooking my tea so will need to go in a minute
Leanne / Karen / Scooby - you still ok for the 17th?

Sally
X


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Very quiet round these parts.   Are you all aout enjoying the sunshine at last?

Sally ~ Have your drugs arrived yet hun? Don't worry about the nerves chick- as the others have said it's perfectly natural to feel a bit wobbly. You'll be fine.  

Karen ~ your residential sounds like fun, Where did you go? Wow 6 years on your degree - you have been a busy bee! Where do you work (if you don't mind me asking)

Hi Deb Bee ~ How are you doing? Are you looking forward to your hols? Where are you going? Have you chosen any names for your little one yet or are you keeping shtum?  
Yeah i can imagine BB ratings have gone down after Charley leaving - love her or not she was entertaining.   

Hi Leanne ~ How are you? How's the interviewing go? Did you appoint somebody for the saturday job? 

Scooby ~ How are you doing hun? Did you enjoy Silverstone?

Hi Piper ~ how are you and your babes?

Things a bit manic at this end. My sis has been up from Brighton so we've been out and about all week. We're taking her home tomorrow, I've got a wedding on sat and then I'm going to Ireland on sun for a few days, so I might not get on for a bit.  

Hope you're all well, and that the sunshine continues for the wkend.  

Bubbles for you all.  

Take Care.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Karen - Hows the new job going chick?

Sally - Hi hun, yeah im still ok for the 17th, im really looking forward to it. Not long til down-reg now hey, if my embies survive the thaw i reckon we should be on 2ww at about the same time.

Katy - Hope you have a nice time in Ireland, where abouts are you going? Were off to Dublin and Limerick at the end of September. Hope you enjoy the wedding on Saturday, ive got an evening do to go to on Saturday night.

Scooby - You doing ok hun?

Deb Bee - How you doing chick?

Big hello to Piper, Puss, Elliebabe, Caza and anyone else ive missed. I managed to find someone for my Saturday job after a really long day of interviewing - she starts tomorrow so that we can train her but im gonna let my deputy do it cos i havent got any energy to train another newbie at the mo.
Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi all... 

Katy - Gosh you have been busy, hope your sister gets off ok..   Wedding on Saturday and then off to Ireland very nice, can you squeeze me in your suitcase, second thoughts make it a trunk I may just fit...  Hope you have a lovely time...

Karen - Hows the job going...  

Leanne - Bet your glad your not training, nice to pass things on sometimes.. , how you feelin...

Sally - Hope you didn't burn the tea, the other night, i usually think i will come on for 5 mins then I usually smell something burning....   

Well laydees better go, catch you all later... Hi to all.... 

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies
How are you all doing, I am well thanks, job is going really well, still working with the same people, just moved from one side of the desk to the other! and a bit more responsibility looking after 7 people. 

Sally - Yes I'm still on for our meeting on 17th and looking forward to it - countdown to downreg for you, natural to be nervous but we are here for you xxx

Katy - Enjoy the wedding and trip to Ireland, in answer to your questions resi school was at Nottingham University, done 3 resi's there and my first was in Edinburgh, all really good, I work for Vodafone (Corporate).  My degree is in life sciences (ie biology) so nothing to do with mobile phones! 

Deb Bee - Have you had your midwifes appointment and if so how did it go? and have you finished your book yet?

Leanne - wel done on finding your new Saturday girl, that will be nice if you and Sally are on 2WW together. Enjoy your evening do. 

Piper - thanks very much for info on review appointment

Hi to everyone I have missed, must go now as just had a curry delivered for tea!
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening 

Just a few personals as just got in  work has been manic this week

*Sally* ~ Yes still on for the 17th something to look forward to when we get back from hols

*Karen* ~ So glad the jobs going well. Does this mean you have finished your degree 

*Leanne* ~ Sounds like your interviews paid off  How's it going?

*Katy* ~ Have a good time at the wedding and in Ireland.

Big  to Deb Bee, Caza, Rach, Elliebabe, Piper, Puss and I know I have forgotten someone but my brain has turned to mush

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone
Well my drugs arrived yesterday. Everything seems to be there, so Thursday is the day i start.  
I don't think it matters, but does anyone have an opinion on whether in your tummy or in your thigh is best for injections?
I did my tummy last time, but Care have said i can do my leg if i want......just wondered what you all thought.

Not doing much this weekend - going to friends house later for a BBQ (if it doesn't rain) & them tomorrow might go to the cinema.

So hope you are all OK

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ I have always done mine in my legs and alternated them and have found them fine. Sending you lots of   

We are having a BBQ tonight but this one has been planned for months now, so just hope the weather holds 

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning 

Well the weather held out for the BBQ, we had a bit of drizzle but that didn't stop us. We were determined to stay out as we brought a patio heater and wanted to use it, so we did 

Everyone have a good weekend 

*Sally* ~ All the best for Thursday, will be on holiday so sending you lots of    now. Look forward to seeing you on the 17th

*Leanne* ~ You OK  How did your new starter get on? What date are you starting your FET  Mind has gone blank due to lack of sleep 

*Karen* ~ Hope the new job is going OK.

*Katy* ~ How did the wedding go on Saturday  Have a nice time in Ireland, hope the weather is good to you.

*Puss* ~ Hope your OK, haven't heard from you in a while.

*Deb Bee* ~ Has DH forgiven you about the car yet  I must admit the other week I phoned DH in a panic as I couldn't get the keys out of the ignition and started  on the phone (didn't help that I got his voicemail) anyway I then put the car in Park and the keys came out  

Big  to Piper, Caza, Rach, Elliebabe, Pancha, I know I have missed someone so apologies

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Scooby
Hope you have a nice holiday - going anywhere nice?
We had a BBQ as well - but yesterday instead of Saturday. 
Anyway, hi to everyone else
Sally
X


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oohh we have all been BBQing this weekend. We had one on Sat too. Stuffed our faces and are continuing 
on a downward spiral of greediness 

Sally - sorry I have only used legs so can't compare with tum but I found legs fine, loads of room on my thighs for alternating! Good luck for your new round of jabbing this Thurs  xxx 

Hi to everyone else. I have an assignment to be in this Thurs so I must keep at it

Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon All...  

Well sounds like everybody has been BBQ ing like mad this weekend...  , lots of lovely burgers yummy.....

Karen - How you doing with your assignment  , hope its not to much like hard work.. Stuffin your faces with a barbie can't fault you, did pretty similar myself... 

Linda - Hope your barbie went ok, got to when we have the sun..  I   with the car keys stuck in the ignition, did it myself and rang dh in tears, but have you put your phone under the car bonnet , when pretending to know what your looking at..  then shut it crush the phone and sprain the bonnet...  dh not impressed... 

Sally - Glad the drugs arrived..  roll on Thursday, have only ever done my legs and did them alternate, which was ok, never done the tummy, although there was plenty to go at... 

Leanne - Hows things, how you doing.. , hows your new recruit doing...

Hi to everyone else   Hope your all havin Fun, 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah we had fallen off the page  

Hope you are all well, really looking forward to next Friday    If anything changes in the meantime Leanne will you text me honey   please    

Take care 

x x x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - Yeah course i will hun. Hope you have a brill holiday.

Sally - Is it tomorrow you start jabbing hun? Bet you're excited arent you, ive got my fingers crossed it works for you chick.

Karen - Hope you've got your assignment finished hun, how you doing?

Deb Bee - Hi hun, my new recruit is doing great thanks.How are you doing?

Hello to Piper, Puss, Caza, Elliebabe, Katy, and anyone else ive forgotten.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Still working on my assignment, it has to be in tomorrow but I can email it so have until midnight tomorrow so I best get back to it. It is really interesting because it is about genetic manipulation and there is loads in about embryos and gene therapy for hereditary diseases. 
So I won't stay long tonight
Good luck with the jabbing tonight Sally  xxx
Hi to everyone else 
Love 
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Just wanted to say Good Luck


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the   girls.
Doing my jab at about 9pm (so 50 mins to go!!!)
I think DH is more nervous than me (the cheek of it! I bet if he had to stab himself with needles he would cry!) 
Anyway, time for lots of positive thoughts......for us all!

Be back on later or maybe tomorrow
Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Hope the jab has gone well hun, my leg was always really itchy after i did the jabs - do you find the same? Are you on a long or short protocol? My DH couldnt be in the same room when i was jabbing cos he's scared stiff of needles - had to lie down at Care to have his bloods taken.

Karen - Hope you managed to get the assignment finished off lovey so that you can relax - sounds really interesting though.

Scooby - Hope you're having a nice holiday.

Hello to Deb Bee, Katy, Piper, Puss, Caza, Elliebabe. Ive got nothing interesting to tell really, should start FET in about a week and a half but time seems to be dragging cos i just want to get it over and done with. Been feeling a bit down recently too and ended up crying down the phone to my area manager the other day, think she thinks im a right nutcase now - darent look her in the face next time she comes to my shop. 
Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon Laydees  

Just thought I'd pop on while i've got a minute, were going on our jollies tomorrow, to my mums caravan so am busy packing, cleaning etc.... trying to find clothes that fit.... 
Just wanted to say have a good meet next Friday am sure it will be fun, and you all get to make new friends and lots of support... 

Leanne - Am sure your manager doesn't think your a nutcase, its very emotional this journey we all take, don't be hard on yourself a good cry does you good.. .. not long to go 

Karen - Hope you managed to get your assignment finished for yesterday, now you can relax and enjoy the weekend.. 

Scooby - Hope you have a brill jollie to.... 

Sally - Hope the jabbins going well..  and nobodys passed out... , my leg used to be abit itchy to, hope yours isn't, so exciting isn't it... but nerve racking as well... 


Well better go do some more packing, have fun guys, see you in about a week or so... 

Hi to anyone I've missed and there are loads... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening girls

Got my assignment finished thanks, emailed it in at 11.30pm - deadline midnight last night! cutting it fine 

It's my DH's 35th birthday tomorrow so we are looking to have a nice weekend of pampering, cinema, eating out, golf, gardening. 

Deb Bee - Have a lovely holiday, hope weather stays like this for you 

Leanne - sorry you're feeling down xxx don't be hard on yourself, we can't help getting upset in this position

Sally - hope the jabbin' is going ok

Scooby, Leanne, Sally  - This time next week we will be munching italian food and hopefully be wittering on to each other! 

Hi to everyone else
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
Jabs going fine. Just done 2nd one. I decided to do in my tummy in the end - what i did last time.
Karen, i was thinking the same...this time next week we will be all sitting around a table eating Italian & i will be in the toilets with my drugs & syringe at 9pm!!!!! 
Hope the weather is going to be nice tomorrow - off to York shopping & then Sunday need to do some jobs around the house.
Leanne - hope you feel better soon, its horrible when you get those sort of feelings, but you are allowed so don't beat yourself up about it...and you are NOT a nutcase (if you were then i am sure that makes us ALL nutcases together!)
Enjoy the weekend everyone
Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie before work.

Karen - Hope you and your DH have a lovely weekend hun. What you planning on seeing at the cinema?

Sally - Glad your injections are going well. Enjoy your day in York, i wish i was going to York instead of work - i love York.

I cant wait til we go to Ask on Friday, im looking really forward to meeting you all and having a good natter - and definitely looking forward to eating a big fat pizza mmmmmm. Thanks for your messages about me feeling a bit down - still feeling a bit the same but i guess thats normal considering what we've all been through - it definitely takes a lot more out of you than what you think it will. My area manager hasnt been in touch with me since i cried down the phone to her - shes probably trying to avoid me for fear of me having a nervous breakdown on her.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls. 

Long time no chat! Hope you're all ok?

Been a proper busy bee lately ~ we went to Ireland last sun for a few days, got back on thurs. Had a family party while we were there so lots of eating and even more drinking.  It was fab. Even had good wether which is a bonus over there! Then on fri we went down to Essex for another wedding yesterday. Got back earlier and feel whacked out. Think I need my bed!

Anyhow, been trying to read back on the pages to see how you all are, but my heads a bit fuzzy. Will attempt a few a personals... 

First a big hug to Leanne ~  Sorry to hear you've been feeling down hun. It's perfectly natural to feel like this ~ I know i have plenty of times. Don't be too hard on yourself and remember we're all here for you. xxx

Scooby and Deb Bee ~ Hope you both enjoying your hols and the weather is being good to you.  Where did you go?

Karen ~ It sounds like you're having a great weekend. Did your DH enjoy his birthday yesterday? What did you end up seeing at the cinema? Do you play golf then, or is that hubby> My dad is an amazing golfer - always tring to encourage me to play, but it's not really my thing. Hit a few balls on the beach last week in Ireland and was quite embarrassing. (and terrifying for the passers by too, I'm sure! )

Sally ~ How are you getting on with the jabs then hun? Hope you're ok. Have you got any provisional dates for your e/c and e/t yet?  Hope you enjoyed York. Did you buy anything nice?

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all having good weekends. 

Going for nap now,









Chat soon. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Katy
Nice to hear from you. Sounds like you have been busy!
I'm OK - so far so good with the jabs. Provisional EC will be w/c 3rd Sept if everything goes to plan. I am having 2 weeks off work - its when we normally have our break anyway (birthday & wedding anniversary time!...yes we will definately remember this one!). But the plan is to go away somewhere quiet in the 2nd week if all is well.
Had a very good shop in York - bought some new clothes (i need to look good whilst drug taking!  )

Been to the cinema today to see Harry Potter. Karen - what did you see?

Leanne - hope you are feeling a bit better  

Deb Bee / Scooby - hope you are enjoying your hols

Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Sally, 
Glad you're ok hun and that you enjoyed York. You're right about the clothes - a girls gotta look her best.   Did you get any bargains in the last bit of the sales? I went shopping a few weeks ago for my hols and was amazed to see thick winter coats in topshop and the likes. Just doesn't seem right in the middle of July.  Actually judging on the summer we've had.. they're probably doing a roaring trade!    

Glad the jabs are going ok, I always find that once you start taking them the time seems to fly by and all of a sudden you're on he 2ww and then time just stands still.At least you will be kept busy this time with your celebrations etc  

Lots of positive vibes          
Take care,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Sally - Hiya hun, glad to hear that your jabs are still going well, have you any idea where you might go on holiday? A quiet break sounds lovely - should take your mind off the 2ww as well. Scooby text me today and asked me to send you her wishes and tell you she hopes the jabs are going well.

Katy - Hiya chick, know what you mean about there being thick winter coats in all the shops - weathers not meant to be too good for the next few days though so we probably need them. Do you go on holiday soon or is it me imagining things?

Karen - Hiya hun, did your DH have a nice birthday and get loads of pressies? I bet its a massive weight off your mind now you've got that assignment finished and handed in.

Deb Bee and Scooby - Hope you guys are having brill holidays and thinking of us lot slogging away at work  .

Hello to Piper, Puss, Caza and Elliebabe. Well i should be starting my FET soon when next AF starts - should be Sunday but feel like its going to be a bit delayed - normally the week before AF im so hormonal that im hell to be around but i feel surprisingly calm at the moment so i reckon this AF is gonna mess me about. Never mind though. Hope Sally, Karen and Scooby are looking forward to going to Ask on Friday - i cant wait to meet you all.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Leanne,

How are you feeling?

What is it with af! She never bloomin shows up when we want her! so Frustrating. Hope she shows up for you at the wkend so you can get going.      


Yeah go on hol on fri - thats why i cant come to the meet.  Going to Majorca for a week. Cant wait to get some sun.    Are you excited bout seeing everyone? Hope you take some piccies so I can have a nosy!  

Chat soon chick,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Katy,

Hope you have a lovely holiday hun. Yeah im fed up with AF, its there when i dont want it but doesnt show up when i do. 
I'll try to remember to take me digital camera with me on friday then i can post some piccies up (with DH's help of course cos im totally computer illiterate).

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 

All this talk of AF, got mine today, 26 day cycle straight after the IVF which is a surprise, I was expecting a long cycle but 26 days is about average for me.

We saw Transformers at the piccies, not my normal type of film but DH really wanted to see it and as it was his birthday I indulged him - but I really enjoyed it, the nice robots are really cute and the film is very funny and tongue in cheek 

Katy - Have a lovely holiday - and glad you enjoyed Ireland, you will have to come to the meet next time, yes we will get some pics.  We both play golf but only on the 9 hole municipal courses, we are not very good yet as we don't play regularly enough. 

Leanne - Roll on AF for you, can't believe it is nearly time for your FET, it seems to have come round quick (although I am sure time is dragging by for you) 

Sally - Glad you had a nice shop in York, I love York too and I am lucky because I work right in the city centre so I am always in the shops on my lunchbreak.  I fancy seeing Harry Potter, was it really good? Hope the jabbin is still going ok. 

Deb Bee - Hope you are enjoying your holiday

Hi to everyone I have missed
Karen
xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Ive seen Transformers too and i really enjoyed it. It was my DH who wanted to see it and he had to drag me kicking and screaming to see it cos i was convinced it was gonna be absolute rubbish, but i thought it was really, really good. Wish i worked in York, i love York.
See you friday.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
I am feeling really moody today.   And i have a headache. I presume this means the drugs are doing something? Its not nice and i don't like it! IVF is crap (sorry very negative of me, but thats just me today). I am just having one of those days & i hope i feel better soon....

Katy - didn't really get any bargains in York. I'm not very patient when it comes to the sales and looking through all the racks with the reduced stuff on - drugs or no drugs! I had a plan on what i wanted so just went for it.
Hope you enjoy your hols - really sorry you can't make it on Friday.

Leanne - not sure where we will go on hols. I think we will just wait and see what has happened / how we feel etc But i thought it would be a good thing to do in the 2ww.

Anyway, in terms of Friday I think i booked the table for 7.30pm ish. Shall we meet just outside? There are some escalators aren't there? Should we meet at the bottom of those or something? I am really looking forward to meeting you all as well, esp at the moment when i keep having wobbly moments.

Well i think i am going to go to bed now and read my book.
Hope everyone else is OK

Sally
XX

PS Karen just seen your post as i was about to send this. I thought Harry Potter was good - I've seen all the films and enjoyed them all. But was a bit rubbish at reading the books. Only managed the first 2 i think, so yes, i would say go and see it! My DH wants to see Transformers too, but i said i wouldn't go - might tell him i will now (i think he will think the drugs REALLY are having strange side effects if i do!!  )


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Sally,

Sorry to hear the drugs are making you moody and headachey hun, hope you feel better soon. Meeting at the bottom of the escalators is fine by me, im really excited to be meeting you all. We'll have to tell each other what were gonna wear or something then we can look for each other - i already know what Scooby looks like though so its not too bad for me i guess.
I know exactly what you mean about sale shopping too - i cant stand sales, i never find anything nice and id rather pay full price than rummage through a load of rails.

Anyway i think im off to get a early night now, im shattered.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just wanted to pop on as I don't seem to have been on here for ages.

Well it's good to hear that you are all meeting up.  Me and the other girls found it helpful knowing each other and being able to offer advice and an ear to chew at times.

We are all fine, Oliver is getting such a big boy now and is just such a good boy too.  DH and I are blessed that after all my problems, he seems to know when Mummy is having an off day.  Can count on one hand how many times he has cried since he was born.  I hope you all have babies like Ollie.

I wish you all the best of luck with whatever stage you are at.

xxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Sally ~ sorry the drugs are giving you a rough time hun. Hope you feel better soon. I'm sure you will come fri night when you're munching on a huge pizza and meeting the other girlies! So gutted I can't make it. 

Elliebabe ~ Oliver is gorgeous! And a contented baby too! Congratulations.  

Hello Karen and Leanne are you okay?

Just out of interest, do CARE mention immume testing at all during your treatment? As I've had 3 bfns I had the level 1 tests done at my gp's (nothing serious, just full blood counts etc) and got the results today. Everything ok apart from a slightly raised APPT, ( )which is something to do with the time it takes your blood to clot. GP said is was nothing serious but may play a role in preventing implantation which is interesting. Having another test tomorrow. Just wondered what CARE would say if I role up with all these test results!   

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello girls,
Hope you all have a fab time on Friday - mmm yummy good food, drink and excellent company - a great recipe 
Sally, sorry to hear the dr drugs are giving you problems, make sure you're drinking lots of water to help with those headaches. You'll be fine once you start stimming.
Leanne, hope af arrives as planned and you can get going on the fet! Sending you lots of    
Katy, If you phone through your results to care they will look at them and advise you what you will need to take for your next cycle.
Love to everyone else, hope you are all well
Sending lots of babydust to you all    
Piper x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Elliebabe - Hiya hun, im so glad to hear that you're doing well and that Oliver is such a good baby - it only seems like 2 mins ago that you had him - how time flies.

Katy - Hiya chick, not sure if Care do immune testing but im sure that if you show Mr Shaker your results he'll be able to help you in some way - i know that some ladies have to have an extra injection to help with the clotting so if he knows your problem he could probably help you. Do you know when you're having your next lot of treatment hun?

Sally - Hiya lovey, are you feeling any better today - those drugs dont half make you feel up and down.

Karen - How you doing chick?

Hello to Scooby, Deb Bee, Piper, Puss and Caza.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We are back    Had a lovely time although the weather could have been better, it also could have been a lot worse  

I am so sorry I forgot to mention before I went away but our NHS funding has come through (6 months ahead of schedule) so we will be using that for our next go still around the same time October / November.  Am a little apprehensive to say the least as we didn't have a great experience last time  

The other good piece of news is that the  turned up this morning    Am off to the Dr's tomorrow morning for my bloods, so it feels like all systems go.

Sally ~ Hope your doing OK with your jabs, I haven't had chance to read back but Leanne tells me your doing OK  

Looking forward to Friday, already dreaming what I might have to eat  

Love to you all

xxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Scooby,

Welcome back hun!

Glad you had a nice time and that the weather was good for you.  

Where will you be having your nhs cycle then hun, is it Leeds? Sorry to hear you had a bad experience last time.   If you chat to the cons/nurse I'm sure they will help put you're mind at rest.  Good luck with your blood tests tomorrow. Glad you're looking forward to Fri. I want to hear all about it!  

Hi Leanne and Piper thanks for the advice - We're thinking of cycling in Jan/Feb next year, so got a while to go yet, gives us time to save our pennies too.  

Love to Karen, Sally, Deb Bee, Elliebabe and the rest of the gang. 

Chat soon, 

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy ~ Yes it will be LGI in Leeds.  Am sure it will be fine, just need to avoid one particular Dr that's all       How's you?


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby,

I'm fine thank you chick.   Just washing and packing for my jollies on fri. Can't wait to go and get a bit of sun on our backs. Keep checking the forecast for Majorca like a woman possessed!     

Hope you manage to avoid this certain doc then hun, It's a shame we can't request who we see eh, I would've put a few requests in at my last clinic too.     

xxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - Glad you enjoyed your holidays hun. Its great that you feel its all systems go again with the treatment - i'll have my fingers crossed that it works for you.

Katy - Were thinking of cycling again in Jan/Feb if this FET doesnt work so we could end up doing it at the same time. Hope the weathers lovely in Majorca for you.

Sally - Hope the jabbings still going ok and that you're feeling a bit better now.

Hello to Karen, Deb Bee, Piper, Elliebabe, Puss and Caza.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Yes i am feeling better. Just got like a dull headache but its not too bad. If i sarted drugs last Thursday and AF is due tomorrow / Fri or Sat do you think it will be on time or can it be late with the DR drugs?

Scooby - nice to have you back! And fab news about your NHS funding!!  
Katy - not long for hols now  
Leanne / Karen - hope you are both OK

Only 2 days to go until we meet!!....

Going to eat tea now - be back later

Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Sally,

It can be delayed by up to about a week with the d/regging drugs but i'll keep my fingers crossed that the   turns up on time for you. I think it just depends on the individual - mine came bang on time which really surprised me.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Yeah on countdown to Friday night and have got DH to give me a lift there and back   In answer to your question first cycle it was bang on time second cycle it was delayed by 10 days  so it really does depend on the individual.

Leanne  ~ Looking forward to bingo tomorrow night  and then Friday night.

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Not long now .......... Leanne did you say your taking your camera 

Katy ~ Hope you have a fab holiday, not jealous at all <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F81%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Hopefully you can make the next meet, that's if we have one


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
I am off to bed now as am really tired & haven't been feeling very well (hope i am OK tomorrow - sure i will be)

Anyway, just wanted to say (in case i don't get on here tomorrow), i will aim to get there at about 7.20pm ish & will wait at bottom of escalators just outside Ask.

See you there...

Sally
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening ladies

I will see those of you meeting up tomorrow 7.30 at bottom of escalators - hope I don't approach the wrong people!  

Looking forward to it
Hi to everyone else 
xxx

Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Aww hope you're better for tomorrow hun, it'll be good to meet you.

Scooby - Do you want to meet outside at about quarter past and then we can go in and wait at the escalators together?

Karen - Dont worry hun im sure you'll not go to the wrong people.

See you lot tomorrow.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning

Was just coming to check what time we were meeting tonight    Right will see you all about 7.20ish

Looking forward to it.

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just quickly nipping on say bye, Leaving for the airport shortly - dh just seen me on here and said for goodness sakes Kate, What are you doing on the computer? Just cos he's running round like a maniac!  

Scooby, Karen, Leanne and Sally ~ Have a fab time tonight. Have a drink and a slice of pizza for me. 

Hello to the rest of the gang. Hope you're all ok.  

Have great weekends.  

Bye for now!

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Just nipped on to wish you all a fabby night tonight!
Good food, good drink and good company!
look forward to seeing any piccies
Katy have a lovely holiday
love Piper x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Im Rainbow,
Undergoing treatment at Care Sheffield(Aug 07)First treatment cancelled due to poor response to drugs :having the AMH Test to see if we continue to try my own eggs or to try DE. 
Best wishes to you all

Rainbow xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie before work.

Scooby, Karen, Sally - Just wanted to say i had a brill time last night and it was great to meet you all - im looking forward to next time.

Rainbow - Welcome hun, so sorry to hear about your cancelled treatment. I really hope your test results come back good and you can get on with more treatment  .

Katy - Hope you had a good flight and are enjoying your holiday.

Deb Bee - Hope you've enjoyed your holiday chick.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Scooby, Karen, Leanne - great to meet you last night. Really enjoyed it & yes, we will have to do it again soon!
Guess what - AF arrived this morning! (must be positive vibes that were generated last night). So have spoken to Care this morning and going in on Weds am for blood test. So will get there early to get my number!
I got home OK - A1 is shut tonight not last night (stupid me can't read signs)

Anyway, hope you are all OK. I am off to me friends house now (its her birthday) and then we are off out for dinner again tonight.

Rainbow - Welcome....sorry to hear about your cancelled treatment & hope the test that you are having gives you some good news. Everyone is really nice on here - 4 of us met up last night, so if you are up for it i am sure we will be doing it again soon

Sally

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

It was great to meet you all last night and have a good  definately do it again soon.

Sally ~ Glad you got home OK  Sally we must have generated some pretty good vibes for you last night so roll on Wednesday. You could always have a look at how they do their numbers and then generate your own number 1, so your always first    Have a great day today.

Leanne ~ Hope your not working too hard  Bet your on countdown now till X Factor  

Karen ~ Hope you got home OK was great to finally meet you, looking forward to next time.

Rainbow ~  looking forward to getting to know you. Sorry to hear about your cancelled tx, its really hard this IF stuff.

Katy ~ Hope your drinking those cocktails and relaxing <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F81%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Puss & Deb Bee ~ How are your pregnancies going  You've both gone really quiet. Please come back  

Love to you all

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are having a lovely weekend despite this non stop rain.
We are having a relaxing weekend, we went shopping yesterday to B&Q and Morrisons but are staying in today. I should be starting 2 end of course assessments but I can't be bothered so I will start them next weekend. 
I had a great time meeting you guys on Friday and already looking forward to next time. Any excuse for an evening out, a nice meal, girly company and a couple of glasses of wine. It was so nice to be able to talk to people who are going through the same thing. 

Sally - great news on AF arriving, should be all systems go for you on Weds xxx Hope you had a good night last night as well. 

Leanne - hope you didn't work too hard yesterday, do you get a day off through the week if you work on a Sat? Enjoyed x-factor last night, did you watch it? 

Scooby - haven't changed my user name yet cos can't think what to change it to. Got home fine thanks, only £3 in a taxi and my DH was waiting up for me. 

Rainbow - A big welcome to you, sorry about your cancelled treatment, that must be so hard, best of luck for your test.

Piper - hi how are you, we had a good time on Fri thanks, Leanne was trying to take pics but don't think she managed to in the end as I was a bit camera shy! 

Katy - hope you are having a lovely holiday, will speak to you when you get back and tell us all about it.


Love to Puss, Deb Bee and anyone else I have missed
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ £3 what a bargain. Definately do it again soon, will try and fit in with Sally and Leanne's tx. This flipping weather is pants isn't it  We did Asda this morning and am just finishing the ironing. Got some friends popping round shortly  Will have a think about names for you  You could always be "scrappy"


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys..... 

I'm back, jollies fab ssoooooo nice not to be at work  , hate all the washin and ironing when back though could just pack it all away and go again.... ... Broke one of teeth next to last day home right at the front my DH keeps saying I look like a witch....  Nice.....

Well thought about you all Friday night, sounds like you all had a great time, and am sure will have had lots to talk about, hope someone got some piccies of your 1st get together... ..

Karen - B&Q, Morrisons and Assesments this weekend   what a weekend...  , should be shoppin, lunchin and relaxing  , hope you managed to get your assesments started...

Sally - AF arrived yippee, must have been the vibes Friday night like you say...  good luck with your blood tests on Weds... 

Rainbow - Sorry about your cancelled treatment...

Scooby - Great you got NHS fundin, really pleased for you   Its so expensive this IVF I should know, its such a lottery on whether you get it or not... Glad your jollie went ok, sounds like you had a good time... 

Katy - Hope the jollies going well in Majorca   

Leanne - Hope your feeling better hun, it takes more out of you than you think this treatment, but hang on in there, were all here for you... 

Well better go and do some washing, how exciting.... 
Hi to everyone I've missed... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Yayy on that AF showing up, i bet you're so relieved. I bet you cant wait for stimms to start on wednesday.

Karen - Glad you got home ok in the taxi, £3 is dead cheap. Yeah i normally get a day off in the week, i very rarely get saturdays off cos its our busiest day - oh the joys of working in retail.

Scooby - Hope you've managed to get that ironing done chick. I think you're right - Karen should change her name to Scrappy then we'd have Scooby and Scrappy  

Deb Bee - Glad you enjoyed your holiday hun, sorry you've broken a tooth though. Hope you've managed to get all your washing and ironing done. Have you bought anything for the baby yet - you're getting quite far along now.

Hello to Katy, Piper, Puss, Caza and Elliebabe. 

Just done a bit of shopping today at freeport - Jamey bought me a top bless him, hes got a migraine now though so hes asleep on the sofa. Well my AF should have been here today so that i could start my FET but theres no sign of it yet, i had a feeling it was gonna mess me about.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ Just wanted to say <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







for your scan on Wednesday, will be thinking of you.

Leanne ~ Here's a ickle dance to chivy  along


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Ooohh just messing about and added a weight loss ticker and it works!
Put about half a stone back on last month during my cycle so want to get rid of that (plus the rest!), thought a ticker might help motivate me. 
Night everyone
Love Karen


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi to you all and thanks for a great welcome!

Thanks for the invite Sally,
Let me know when the next one is and i'll do my best to make it(even though im a while away it would be worth it)

Love to everyone  Til next time 
Rainbow xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick one - will i have a scan and blood test on Weds or just blood test??
What did you all have?
Had an OK day at work - still got a really dull headache which is annoying & got really hot and bothered this afternoon (hot flush??) & one of the girls said to me "ooooh it might be the menapause!".....if only she knew! (she doesn't know anything)
My DH has hurt is back so i am looking after him as well as me and my headache! 
Anyway, hope you are all OK

S
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - I only had a blood test when i went for the appointment to see if i could start stimming - i was glad about that cos i didnt fancy the idea of having a scan whilst AF was still going on.
Sorry to hear you've not been feeling great and hope that your DH is ok too.

Rainbow - Hi hun, it would be great if you could come along next time we meet up - its really helpful having people to talk to who are going through the same thing. How are you doing lovey?

Karen - I put weight on during treatment too and cant seem to shift it - even got some fresh stretch marks on my hips that ive noticed today   Maybe i should get myself one of those tickers - i doubt it would motivate me much though cos im a lazy mare.

Scooby - Hope its ok up in Newcastle hun, are you staying in a nice hotel?

Hello to Deb Bee, Piper, Elliebabe, Caza and Puss. Well im off to sleep now cos i had to go into work this morning at 1.30 to deal with an alarm call out. Didnt get back til 3 and im now totally shattered.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All.. 

Hope everyones ok, have got the dreaded Dentist today to see what they can do with my broken tooth, think it will have to come out, and I'm scared to death of Dentists... 

Leanne - Hope Af has arrived, typical when you want it to show up on time... hope you managed to catch up on some sleep after your call out... 

Karen - Like the ticker  , Every time I did my treatment i put on weight, and could never shift it, willing the pounds of for you hun... 

Sally - No just had blood tests, no scans at first, good luck for tomorrow,, I also suffered from hot flushes as well... 

Scooby - Hows things... 


Hi to everyone else... 


luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Told you my dancing must be bad   

Sally ~ If I remember rightly for the first visit its just blood and then it will be dildo cam probably next week  Bet you can't wait for that   

Karen ~ You thought of a new name yet  Am still trying to lose the last few pounds I put on too  The worst thing is when you start dieting or eating healthy you then just want to eat for England well I do 

Deb Bee ~ Hope the dentist sorts out your tooth. I must be mad but I love dentists  What I can't understand though is why hold a conversation with you when they are proding about in your mouth, am sure they enjoy it 

Has anyone heard from Puss recently  Just wondered if she was OK.

x x x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Hope Puss doesn't mind but i got an email from her yesterday.....
She has had a few problems with blood pressure etc over the last week and yesterday her consultant advised that they thought it was the start of pre eclampsia. As she is now 37+2 they decided that it was time for Junior to make an appearance 
Sooo.. Puss is going into hospital later today to be induced and Junior should be with us very soon 
Needless to say, my thoughts are with Puss and dh and i'm sending her all the love and luck in the world!
Piper x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say good luck to Puss , hope everything goes well today          .

Piper - Thanks for letting us know about Puss.

Deb Bee - Aww you poor thing having to have a tooth out - im not too keen on dentists too, i havent been since i was 16.

Scooby - Need another AF dance - thought it was on its way cos i was in pain last night - but nothing at all today, not a sausage - im getting mad with the old   now.

Hello to Sally, Karen, Katy, Elliebabe, AND Caza.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Piper ~ Thanks for the update I didn't realise she was that close  Please send her my best and keep us posted.

Leanne ~ Will do you a dance later, just need to sort a few bits out here first


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sally - Just wanted to say good luck for your scan tomorrow. you in morning or aft?

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Here you go     













































































hope that does the trick.


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Just popped on to wish Puss lots and lots of love and luck   ??   ??     

Hope all goes well  

Lots and lots of love 

Michelle xxxx

P.S I'll try and come back to catch up with everyone else when I get a moment xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
Blood test was fine (no scan)
Can start stimming tonight.....back in next Monday.
Scooby - Took my friend with me & she had the job of jumping out of the car to get my number!! 
Any sign of AF Leanne?
Karen - hope you are OK
S
XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...  

No news from Puss yet, its sooo exciting.... 

Sally - Glad the bloods went ok, and your stimming   always good to have someone to somersault out of the car for you, its always a mad dash.... ... more bloods next week... 

Leanne - Jump up and down... , any signs yet, can you believe it when you want it to turn up... 

Scooby - Hows things with you hun.... 


Karen - Are you ok to... 

Michelle - Hi nice to hear from you, hows Holly ... 


Well for me saw dentist, tells me i need an implant as its near the front of my mouth and visible, and guess what its only £2500.00 a tooth must be havin a laff.... , won't do anything till I've had beanie, so they stuck it back in, may last a week or a month and try not to eat on it Yeah right..... Look like being Gummy....  


Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Sally - Hope the stimmings going well chick, hope theres some nice big juicy follies growing in there now.

Deb Bee - £2500 are they kidding, thats extortionate. Will you get free dental treatment when you've had the baby?

Puss - Hope everythings ok hun. Has anybody heard any news yet?

Karen - How you doing hun?

Katy - Hope you've had a nice holiday.

Scooby - Were gonna win big on the dogs tomorrow, i can feel it.

Big hi to everyone else too. Well still no sign of this blinking AF, tried jumping up and down - nothing!!!!!! Its guaranteed to rear its ugly head when i go to Edinburgh at the weekend - im so impatient.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning 

Leanne ~ Forgot to ask about  last night  Try sex that normally works   We'll see about tonight 

Sally ~ Injections going ok  When's your next scan?

Karen ~ How's you sweetie 

Deb Bee ~ That is just so wrong, do they think we are made of money 

If anyone has any tips on winning at the Dogs then please let us know before tonight 

Any news on Puss?

x x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all,
Puss has had her little one and all is well 
I shall let her give you the details herself 
Px


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic news ~ will you send her our love   

   Look forward to the announcement now


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you all know that my Anti mullerian hormone test result came back today and its bad news  Level of 0.8-very low 
Told donor eggs my only hope!
Its not that im against this option its more knowing that i'll never be biologically related to any future babies 

Hopoe all is well with you guys and although im not here often I still think of you all 
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS AND  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Rainbow  xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i no i have not been around for a bit little ones keeping me busy i still keep poping in to see how u are all going come on puss give us your news girl or boy ? so pleased for you  i will keep an eye on u all love caza


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Just a quickie before work.

Puss - Congratulations on having your little one     .

Sally - Hows the stimming going hun?

Rainbow - Sorry to hear your news hunnie, hope you are alright. I know you wont be biologically related to your baby but you will have carried it and nurtured it for 9 months and im sure you'll still feel a great bond with it.  

Karen, Scooby, Deb Bee, Piper, Katy, Caza, Elliebabe - Hello to you all, hope you all have lovely bank hol weekends.

Well AF showed up yesterday so im now on HRT for the FET. Im not going to be on much for the next week cos we go to Edinburgh tonight, get back tuesday but then have to go to Barking on wednesday with work. So i'll probably be back on next weekend.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rainbow ~  so sorry to hear your news  It must be such a hard one to get your head round


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Sorry I have been missing for a few days, we have been to hospital most evenings as DHs gran had a stroke last week, she is ok but very confused (and she was completely fine before) so we haven't been getting home until later most evenings. Then last night we went out for tea with some friends from work and I have been working long hours as still covering my old job as well as doing my new job, so I have been popping on to read msgs but not had the energy to post anything! But this bank holiday weekend should recharge my batteries. I am keeping very busy at the moment which is what I need. January will be here in no time at this rate. 

Rainbow - so sorry to hear about your test result, I hope you are doing ok  xxx

Leanne - Glad to hear AF has finally arrived and you can get going! Pos vibes for you for your FET
Enjoy Edinburgh and your work trip

Deb Bee - Sorry about your tooth, I have got a tooth implant, had it 4 years ago with Mr Sharma at Oasis in Heckmondwike, cos I lost one of my bottom front teeth in an accident. He is lovely, mine cost about £2K but is worth it in the long run as you can forget all about it being false, it does feel and look just like a real tooth. I had my real one stuck back in while I was waiting too but it popped off a week later when I ate a hard piece of pizza - so I gave up on it and smiled with a closed mouth for months until my implant was done! PM me if you have any questions about the procedures.

Molly (S!) - so you are stimming away now! hope you are ok - good plan to send your friend out to get the number. 

Scooby - Hope you enjoyed night at the dogs, did you win anything?

Can't wait to hear details from Puss! 

Love to Caza, Piper, Michelle, anyone I have missed

Have a nice bank hol weekend
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109266.0

N x


----------

